# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Νέα προκύρηξη για ημιαπασχόληση φοιτητών απο ΟΤΕ

## Hmmytheos

ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ Δ/ΝΤΗΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟΥ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΥ
Δ/ΝΣΗ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟΥ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΥ

Ο ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι θα απασχολήσει, για την κάλυψη πρόσκαιρων αναγκών του στα Κέντρα Τηλεφωνικής Εξυπηρέτησης, Φοιτητές ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ, με σύμβαση εργασίας ιδιωτικού δικαίου, ορισμένου χρόνου, συνεχούς μειωμένης απασχόλησης, διάρκειας μέχρι δώδεκα (12) μηνών.

*Θέση: Υπάλληλος Τηλεφωνικής Εξυπηρέτησης* 

*Κωδ. Θέσης*: ΥΤΕ_2_301209

*Έργο:*
Τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση πελατών μέσω:παροχής πληροφοριών καταλόγουκαταγραφής βλαβώνπώλησης προϊόντων και υπηρεσιώνπαροχής υποστήριξης για υπηρεσίες Internet/ADSL

*Απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις:*
*1.Απολυτήριο Λυκείου ή ισότιμο τίτλο σπουδών της ημεδαπής ή της αλλοδαπής.* Εάν πρόκειται για τίτλο σπουδών της αλλοδαπής το απολυτήριο θα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από βεβαίωση ισοτιμίας και βαθμολογικής αντιστοιχίας από το Υπ. Παιδείας, Δια Βίου Μάθησης και Θρησκευμάτων. 
*2.Φοιτητική ιδιότητα*, η οποία να ισχύει κατά την ημερομηνία της πρόσληψης.
*3.Άδεια εργασίας* (για όσους φοιτητές δεν είναι πολίτες χωρών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης).
*4.Γνώση χειρισμού Η/Υ.*
*5.Άριστη γνώση της ελληνικής γλώσσας.* (Για όσους δεν έχουν απολυτήριο ελληνικού λυκείου, η άριστη γνώση της ελληνικής γλώσσας αποδεικνύεται μόνο με το πιστοποιητικό επάρκειας της ελληνομάθειας που χορηγείται από το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας). 

*Επιθυμητά προσόντα:* 
*Καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας* (Κρατικό Πιστοποιητικό Γλωσσομάθειας επιπέδου Β2 ή First Certificate in English του Πανεπιστημίου Cambridge ή ισότιμο και αντίστοιχο τίτλο σπουδών).

*Ειδικές απαιτήσεις θέσης:*
Κυλιόμενο ωράριο.

*Τόπος απασχόλησης:* Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Ηράκλειο. 

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να υποβάλουν αίτηση υποψηφιότητας στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση www.ote.gr (Η εταιρεία, Σταδιοδρομία, Απασχόληση Φοιτητών) έως την *20/1/2010*.

*Επισήμανση:*
Ποσοστό 20% των θέσεων θα καλυφθεί από τέκνα πολυτέκνων ή / και μονογονεϊκών οικογενειών με τους ίδιους όρους και προϋποθέσεις. (Η πολυτεκνική ιδιότητα αποδεικνύεται μόνο με βεβαίωση της Ανώτατης Συνομοσπονδίας Πολυτέκνων Ελλάδος και η μονογονεϊκή ιδιότητα με πιστοποιητικό οικογενειακής κατάστασης, τα οποία θα προσκομιστούν κατά την πρόσληψη).


Πηγη και κατάθεση αιτήσεων εδώ: OTE A.E

Το 2006 αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν υπήρχε η ρύθμιση για τις μονογονεικές οικογένειες, αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει καποιος.

Σπεύσατε λοιπόν...

----------


## psyxakias

Τι ωραία που μειώνεται η ανεργία με τις συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου, αντί να προσφέρεται δουλειά αορίστου χρόνου... ώστε να έχουν μια εμπειρία αυτοί που θα απαντάνε το τηλέφωνο και να ξέρουν 2 πράγματα και να μην ακους μαργαριτάρια. Αν και ούτως ή άλλως υποθέτω πως θα περάσουν από σεμινάρια, και για αυτό θέλουν να είναι ανειδίκευτοι (λιγότερα $$). Danke OTE!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hmmytheos

Χωρις να ξερω γιατι πραγματικα συμβαινει αυτο που περιγραφεις...
υποθετω οτι ειναι για τα χρηματα οπως ειπες.

Προσλαμβανουν τους φοιτητες με το απολυτηριο λυκειου και οταν λεω φοιτητες μπορει ειτε να ειναι προπτυχιακοι, ειτε μεταπτυχιακοι ειτε ακομα και διδακτορικοι. Οποτε συμφερει(υποθετω) παρα πολυ την επιχειρηση αυτο, δλδ να μην αναγνωριζει το πτυχιο που ενδεχομενως εχει καποιος(υπαρχει το Οteplus το ξερω αλλα δεν λεει κατι αυτο)

Οφειλω να ομολογησω βεβαια οτι στο τμημα που ειχα εγω εμπειρια οι συν8ηκες εργασιας και τα χρηματα(εν γενει) ηταν πολυ πολυ καλα σε σχεση με το τι συμβαινει γενικοτερα στην αγορα εργασιας στην Ελλαδα.
Να το θεσω και αλλιως.... θεωρω πως για εναν φοιτητη ειναι απο τις καλυτερες ευκαιριες ημιαπασχολησης αν οχι η καλυτερη.

450-500 ευρω το μηνα, 3.36 ωρες την ημερα, 5 μερες την εβδομαδα (+καποια Σαββατα +καποιες Κυριακες=170% πανω ο μισθος γιατι ειναι αργιες) 20 περιπου ενσημα το μηνα... 12 μηνη συμβαση
και στο helpdesk μπορει εν τελει να ζητησεις και συστατικη (τωρα αν θα σου δωσουν ειναι αλλο ζητημα)

Οσο για τα μαργαριταρια... στο 1242 μπαινουν παιδια απο Πληροφορικη,Εφαρμοσμενη και κατα κυριο λογο Ηλεκτρολογοι Μηχανικοι και Μηχανικοι Η/Υ επιπροσθετα υπαρχει ενα διαστημα εκπαιδευσης για ολους πριν την εναρξη της συμβασης. 

Δεν ειμαι αυτος που θα κρινει τι ειναι καλυτερο απλα εγω σαν πελατης ενος αλλου ISP(αλλα και απο εμπειριες τριτων) συγκρινω τους εκει υπαλληλους που με εξυπηρετησαν οσες φορες χρειαστηκα και δεν ειναι φοιτητες απο οσο γνωριζω και ομως με εχουν απογοητευσει επανηλλειμένως.

----------


## emeliss

> Τι ωραία που μειώνεται η ανεργία με τις συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου, αντί να προσφέρεται δουλειά αορίστου χρόνου... ώστε να έχουν μια εμπειρία αυτοί που θα απαντάνε το τηλέφωνο και να ξέρουν 2 πράγματα και να μην ακους μαργαριτάρια. Αν και ούτως ή άλλως υποθέτω πως θα περάσουν από σεμινάρια, και για αυτό θέλουν να είναι ανειδίκευτοι (λιγότερα $$). Danke OTE!


Για να είναι άνεργος κάποιος πρέπει να μην δουλεύει και να το δηλώσει στον ΟΑΕΔ. Το παραπάνω μέτρο όμως αφορά φοιτητές, όχι ανέργους, άρα μάλλον κακό κάνει στους δείκτες. Αλλού στην όλη διαδικασία υπάρχει πρόβλημα, όχι όμως στους φοιτητές.

----------


## nmavro73

Γιατί ο φοιτητής δεν μπορεί να γραφτεί στον ΟΑΕΔ; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να γράφονται όλοι υποχρεωτικά από τα 18

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic





> Γιατί ο φοιτητής δεν μπορεί να γραφτεί στον ΟΑΕΔ; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να γράφονται όλοι υποχρεωτικά από τα 18


Αυτή είναι συζήτηση για άλλο υποφόρουμ.

----------


## baskon

> Τι ωραία που μειώνεται η ανεργία με τις συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου, αντί να προσφέρεται δουλειά αορίστου χρόνου... ώστε να έχουν μια εμπειρία αυτοί που θα απαντάνε το τηλέφωνο και να ξέρουν 2 πράγματα και να μην ακους μαργαριτάρια. Αν και ούτως ή άλλως υποθέτω πως θα περάσουν από σεμινάρια, και για αυτό θέλουν να είναι ανειδίκευτοι (λιγότερα $$). Danke OTE!



Οι θεσεις ειναι συγκεκριμενες..
Στη καταγραφη βλαβων και στις πληροφοριες καταλογου λιγο δυσκολο το βλεπω να ακουσεις μαργαριταρια..
Στο 1242 επισης εχουν μια ετοιμη λιστα που διαβαζουν και αν δεν ειναι ενα απο τα τυπικα προβληματα παραπεμπουν στο 121 οποτε δε θα ακουσεις και τιποτα το τρομερο..Απλως θα σου λενε εβαλες το φιλτρο ,εκανες αυτο?εκανες το αλλο?
Μακαρι να ειχαν τεχνικους αλλα  το 1242 δεν ειναι για τεχνικα θεματα..ΕΙναι μια πρωτη βοηθεια..Και παιρνουν κοσμο σε αυτες τις θεσεις απο αντιστοιχες σχολες..

Οσο για τις πωλησεις..Σιγουρα θα ακουσεις καποια μαργαριταρια κυριως απο το τμημα των εξερχομενων κλησεων και αυτο γιατι υπαρχει πιεση για επιτευξη στοχων...Οποτε οταν πιεζεις καποιον ασχετα με το τι ξερει ολο και καποια μπαρουφα θα πει για να παρει τη πωληση(Αποσο ξερω ευτυχως η πιεση δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλη και σιγουρα μικροτερη απο αντιστοιχες εταιριες..
Οποτε αντιστοιχα οι μπαρουφες δεν εχουν σχεση με αλλες εταιριες..(πχ Hol θα σας φερουμε οπτικη εξω απτο σπιτι και θα πιανετε 24)..
Και τα λεφτα παραπανω απο καλα..
Ισως οι καλυτερες θεσεις ημιαπασχολησης στην αγορα..Με ασφαλεια,δωρα,αργιες,φοιτητικες αδειες κλπ κλπ

----------


## psaxtiri

> Χωρις να ξερω γιατι πραγματικα συμβαινει αυτο που περιγραφεις...
> υποθετω οτι ειναι για τα χρηματα οπως ειπες.
> 
> Προσλαμβανουν τους φοιτητες με το απολυτηριο λυκειου και οταν λεω φοιτητες μπορει ειτε να ειναι προπτυχιακοι, ειτε μεταπτυχιακοι ειτε ακομα και διδακτορικοι. Οποτε συμφερει(υποθετω) παρα πολυ την επιχειρηση αυτο, δλδ να μην αναγνωριζει το πτυχιο που ενδεχομενως εχει καποιος(υπαρχει το Οteplus το ξερω αλλα δεν λεει κατι αυτο)
> 
> Οφειλω να ομολογησω βεβαια οτι στο τμημα που ειχα εγω εμπειρια οι συν8ηκες εργασιας και τα χρηματα(εν γενει) ηταν πολυ πολυ καλα σε σχεση με το τι συμβαινει γενικοτερα στην αγορα εργασιας στην Ελλαδα.
> Να το θεσω και αλλιως.... θεωρω πως για εναν φοιτητη ειναι απο τις καλυτερες ευκαιριες ημιαπασχολησης αν οχι η καλυτερη.
> 
> 450-500 ευρω το μηνα, 3.36 ωρες την ημερα, 5 μερες την εβδομαδα (+καποια Σαββατα +καποιες Κυριακες=170% πανω ο μισθος γιατι ειναι αργιες) 20 περιπου ενσημα το μηνα... 12 μηνη συμβαση
> ...


Το θέμα είναι πως όσο η deutsche telekom  (πρώην Ο.Τ.Ε) και ο κάθε οργανισμός δημόσιος ή μη καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του με εργαζόμενους τύπου πρακτικής ΤΕΙ, *θα ανακοινώνει εξαιρετικά μειωμένες σε αριθμό προσλήψεις για "μόνιμο" προσωπικό*.

Τρανταχτή απόδειξη για το παραπάνω είναι η πρόσφατη προκύρηξη που ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΤΕ και ζητούσε για ολόκληρη την Αττική ΕΝΑ άτομο για το τεχνικό κομμάτι!

Όλη η Αττική έχει έλλειψη απο ένα άτομο, μόνο απο ένα!

Είναι θετικό για έναν φοιτητή να αποκτάει εργασιακή εμπειρία κατα την διάρκεια των σπουδών του αλλά..

1) Το περιβάλλον εργασίας που θα συναντήσει σε θέσεις γραφείου (τεχνικός τομέας άλλο κεφάλαιο - άλλο "κράτος") απέχει κατα πολύ απο αυτό που θα αντιμετωπίσει στην μετέπειτα εργασιακή του σταδιοδρομία. Με απλά λόγια θα κακομάθει.

2) Δεν προσλαμβάνουνε μόνο φοιτητές πληροφορικής. Έχω φίλους προπτυχιακούς οικονομολόγους στο 1242.

Γενικότερα θα πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ότι όσο περισσότερες μορφές απασχόλησης υπάρχουνε μέσα σε μια επιχείρηση τόσο χειρότερο είναι για τα δίκαια του υπαλλήλου.

Ένας μόνιμος πχ του ΟΤΕ με μια πρώτη ματιά μπορεί να δεί με "καλό μάτι" την πρόσληψη φοιτητών διότι είναι αυτοί που θα τον ξεκουράσουνε, είναι αυτοί που θα χωθούνε αργίες, Κυριακές (με προσαύξηση 170% επι του συγκεκριμένου ημερομίσθιου και όχι του μηνιαίου μισθού φυσικά και πάντα σε μικτές αποδοχές).

Αύριο μεθαύριο όμως είναι ο ίδιος υπάλληλος που θα γκρινιάζει γιατί το παιδί του δεν βρίσκει "μόνιμη" εργασία στον ΟΤΕ..γιατί το παιδί του θα μεγαλώσει και δεν θα του φτάνουνε τα 400 το μήνα..

Τέλος να σχολιάσω και την αγαπημένη μου OTEplus..

Κλείσιμο τώρα και μεταφορά του προσωπικού στον ΟΤΕ πρίν οι εργαζόμενοι της καταφύγουν στα δικαστήρια. 

Πρόκειται περί νομικού τερατουργήματος που ο δημιουργός του αξίζει άνετα να του κόψουνε τα "προσωπικά δεδομένα" με ξυράφι.

Καλή χρονιά!

----------


## alwaysalone

> Γιατί ο φοιτητής δεν μπορεί να γραφτεί στον ΟΑΕΔ; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να γράφονται όλοι υποχρεωτικά από τα 18


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 

-------

Απο φιλους μου , που οντας φοιτητές περασαν και απο τα κιταπια του ΟΤΕ, εχουν αναφερει οτι το κλιμα ειναι πολυ πιεστικό, (οπως σε ολα τα call center βεβαια). Απλώς εκει πεφτει άσχημη γιουχα απο τους "ανωτέρους".  :Thinking:  ... Επίπεδο γιούχας που δύσκολα τρως στις μεθέπειτα εργασιακές σου επιλογές, οταν εισαι επαγγελματίας με χ εμπειρία και ικανότητες, οπότε και σε σέβονται περισσότερο. Τωρα αν τελικά ισχύει αυτο στον ΟΤΕ ή οχι δε ξερω, γιατι δεν εχω προσωπική εμπειρία. Μπορεί και να μην ισχυεί και να ηταν μούφα. Γιατι γενικα εχω ακουσει και καλά λογια.

-------
Ασχετο, αλλά το εκοψαν αυτο με τον βαθμο απολυτηρίου? Αν δεν κάνω λαθος, παλιά επαιρναν μονο οσους ειχαν βαθμο απολυτηριου πανω απο 18 (αν δεν κανω λαθος). Μηπως λογω ανταγωνισμου απο παρομοιες εταιρείες υπηρεσιων marketing, εριξε ο ΟΤΕ τα standard του?  :Razz: 

-------

----------


## arial

Ωραια εγω μπορω να κανω αιτηση εκει, μιας και ειμαι φοιτητρια και εχω καρτα ανεργιας  :Razz:  

Αν το ηξερα βεβαια πως οι φοιτητες δεν μπορουν να βγαλουν ανεργιας, δεν θα ειχα πει πως σπουδαζω παραλληλα. Οταν ειχα παει να βγαλω την καρτα επρεπε να τηλεφωνησουν στα κεντρικα και να ρωτησουν αν δικαιουμαι να βγαλω καρτα ανεργιας. Ισως γιατι οι κανονικοι φοιτητες θεωρουνται πως πρεπει να επενδυουν στις σπουδες και να μη δουλευουν.

Και οσο για την ημιεργασια, ειναι καλυτερη απο την ΜΗ εργασια.

----------


## alwaysalone

Δεν ειναι μονο αυτο, απλως συνηθως οι φοιτητες ειναι το πολυ έως 24-25 ετών. Τωρα αν δουν εναν ανθρωπο 30+, ε θα το κοιταξουν και θα το ξανακοιταξουν.  :Razz:  Ειναι αλλιως υποψιασμενοι... 
Σκεφτονται αυτοι: "εμ εισαι 30+, σπουδαζεις , θες και καρτα, δηλαδη τι εκανες τα προηγουμενα χρονια... ", οποτε και το διπλοτσεκαρουν... Ποσα περιστατικα τετοια εχουν βγει προς τα εξω... Δεν ειναι δικαιο βεβαια, ειναι *απολύτως κατακριτεο*.. αλλά....

----------


## psyxakias

> Ασχετο, αλλά το εκοψαν αυτο με τον βαθμο απολυτηρίου? Αν δεν κάνω λαθος, παλιά επαιρναν μονο οσους ειχαν βαθμο απολυτηριου πανω απο 18 (αν δεν κανω λαθος). Μηπως λογω ανταγωνισμου απο παρομοιες εταιρείες υπηρεσιων marketing, εριξε ο ΟΤΕ τα standard του?


Δε το έχω ξανακούσει αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε, έχει λογική. Άμα είσαι κάτω του 18, θα πρέπει να βρεις μια δουλειά στα μέτρα σου, όχι να έχεις την τιμή να *σηκώνεις τηλέφωνα (!)* σε έναν τέτοιο βεληνεκούς οργανισμό.  :Sneer: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*Σχετικά θέματα*:
- ΟΤΕ & Θέσεις εργασίας
- Πρόσληψη έκτακτου προσωπικού τηλεφωνικής εξυπηρέτηση

Όντως αναφέρεται αυτό με το βαθμό, ότι υπάρχει σειρά προτεραιότητας ανάλογα με το βαθμό του απολυτηρίου. Για να σηκώνεις τηλέφωνα... χαχα  :Wall:

----------


## prodromosfan

τι εγινε σταματησανε την εκμεταλευση μεσω Oteplus?

----------


## alwaysalone

> Δε το έχω ξανακούσει αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε, έχει λογική. Άμα είσαι κάτω του 18, θα πρέπει να βρεις μια δουλειά στα μέτρα σου, όχι να έχεις την τιμή να *σηκώνεις τηλέφωνα (!)* σε έναν τέτοιο βεληνεκούς οργανισμό. 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> *Σχετικά θέματα*:
> - ΟΤΕ & Θέσεις εργασίας
> - Πρόσληψη έκτακτου προσωπικού τηλεφωνικής εξυπηρέτηση
> 
> Όντως αναφέρεται αυτό με το βαθμό, ότι υπάρχει σειρά προτεραιότητας ανάλογα με το βαθμό του απολυτηρίου. Για να σηκώνεις τηλέφωνα... χαχα


Ε παλιοτερα, ακουγες ΟΤΕ, και ελεγες ουαου, θα με προσλαβει ο ΟΤΕ, ποιος ειμαι  :Cool: .., οπότε και το εκμεταλλευόταν αυτο για να αυξησει την αιγλη της ως εταιρεία. Το έκανε να φαινεται σαν "ευκαιρία" και "τιμή".
Πλεον που υπάρχουν 1.000.000. εταιρείες που κανουν αυτην την δουλειά, μειώνονται οι προυποθεσεις.. :Razz:

----------


## Hmmytheos

Λοιπον να ξεκαθαρισω καποια πραγματα γιατι μερικοι μπερδευτικατε...

Γενικα τα κυρια κριτηρια καταταξης ειναι τα εξης (η σειρα που εχουν ειναι αυστηρη) :
1) Απολυτηριο Λυκειου
2) Ηλικια (οσο μεγαλυτερος τοσο πιο μπροστα στη σειρα πας)
3) Πτυχιο Αγγλικης (χωρις να μαι σιγουρος για αυτο, τα δυο πρωτα ειναι στανταρ ετσι)

Βγαινει λοιπον ενας αρι8μος για τον καθε υποψηφιο αναλογα με το συνολικο πληθος(γενικη κατηγορια).
Ενδεικτικα στην προηγουμενη προκυρηξη που εγινε Οκτωβρη 2006 ενα παιδι με απολυτηριο 19 μπηκε το καλοκαιρι του 2008 δλδ 2μισι χρονια μετα και ειχε σειρα 1600 περιπου(γενικη κατηγορια). Βεβαια θα ηταν λαθος να εξαγει κανεις συμπερασματα για τις επομενες προκυρηξεις γιατι τα δεδομενα ειναι διαφορετικα καθε φορα.

Τα παιδια πολυτεκνων οικογενειων και μονογονεικων ανηκουν σε αλλη κατηγορια που τα κριτηρια ισχυουν πια μεταξυ τους και αντιπροσωπευουν το 20% των συνολικων προσληψεων.

ΥΓ: για το παιδι που ανεφερε οτι στο 1242 δουλευουν προπτυχιακοι οικονομικου... οταν πια τα απολυτηρια πεσουν δλδ εχουν παρει οσους ειναι στο 20-19 τελειωνουν οι επιλογες, ειτε δεν υπαρχουν αλλοι απο παρεμφερεις σχολες και αναγκαστικα παιρνουν ατομα και απο αλλες ειδικοτητες που εχουν και χαμηλοτερο βαθμο.

ΥΓ2: Θεωρητικα ενας φοιτητης δεν μπορει να γραφτει στον ΟΑΕΔ, πρακτικα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιος ελεγχος... εχω ακουσει πολλα, ο Οτε σου δινει αρκετα ενσημα αλλα στα δινει μαζεμενα σε ενα 12μηνο οποτε μονο αυτα δεν φτανoυν για το επιδομα...

----------


## psaxtiri

> τι εγινε σταματησανε την εκμεταλευση μεσω Oteplus?


Συνεχίζεται κανονικά η εκμετάλλευση απλα δεν βγάλανε νέες "δουλικές" θέσεις ακόμα..

Το ΠΑΣΟΚ έχει πιο κοινωνικό πρόσωπο, προτιμάει τους φοιτητές...

Κάποτε έπαιρνε και τοξικομανείς και τους έβαζε να εργάζονται μαζί με τους λοιπούς υπαλλήλους.
Κόκκινα μάτια τα πρωϊνά, κοπάνες απο την δουλειά, κλεμμένα πορτοφόλια κτλ κτλ.
Η κοινωνική επανένταξη στο μεγαλείο της. Μαθαίνανε τι δικαιολογίες πρέπει να έχεις για να πηγαίνεις 11 η ώρα στη δουλειά αντι για 7:20 και πολλά άλλα. Σχολείο ο ΟΤΕ..

Τόση δημοσιότητα πήρε το θέμα OTEplus και ακόμα την έχουνε ανοικτή.

ΥΓ: Ο ΟΑΕΔ είναι το απόλυτο μπάχαλο. Ο Γαμπρός μου εργάζεται μόνιμος στον ΟΑΕΔ. Όταν πηγαίνεις να βγάλεις κάρτα σε ρωτάνε πχ "είσαι φοιτητής;" και εσύ εφόσον *ΕΙΣΑΙ* πρέπει να πείς "*ΟΧΙ* δεν είμαι" και βγάζεις κάρτα κανονικά.

Δεν έχει κανενός είδους πρόσβαση σε μητρώα φοιτητών για να το διαπιστώσει απλά βασίζονται στο πόσο "ψάρι" θα είναι ο/η νεαρός/η που έχουνε απέναντι τους.

Άλλο ένα τέχνασμα για να εμφανίζονται οι δείκτες ανεργίας μειωμένοι...

Ας μην ξεφύγω απο το θέμα αλλά για τους μεγαλύτερους και ίσως ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που μας διαβάζουνε να πω πως ο ΟΑΕΔ είναι τόσο άχρηστος ως οργανισμός, τόσο προκλητικά αντιπαραγωγικός και αναποτελεσματικός που έχει δώσει επιδότηση ΝΕΕ (νέου ελεύθερου επαγγελματία) μιλάμε για μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ, 2 και 3 φορές στον ίδιο άνθρωπο!!

----------


## arial

Κανονικα την καρτα ανεργιας θα μπορουσαν να την χορηγουν και ηλεκτρονικα, παρα να χρειαζεται να πηγαινεις στον ΟΑΕΔ. Και ειναι αχρηστο να πηγαινουμε καθε μηνα να δηλωνουμε παρον, λες και ειμαστε εγκληματιες. 

Αληθεια ξερετε οτι για να σας χορηγησουν την καρτα πρεπει να εχετε στο ονομα σας και λογαριασμο ΟΤΕ/ΔΕΗ? Αλλο αχρηστο αυτο...

----------


## Hmmytheos

δεν ισχυει αυτο το τελευταιο που λες....οχι οτι ειμαι υπερ του ΟΑΕΔ γενικα...
αλλα οταν ειχα παει δεν μου ζητησαν τπτ τετοιο

----------


## emeliss

> Το ΠΑΣΟΚ έχει πιο κοινωνικό πρόσωπο, προτιμάει τους φοιτητές...


Το σχόλιο είναι άτοπο. Με άλλη κυβέρνηση πάλι έπαιρνε φοιτητές ως έκτακτο προσωπικό.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



Off Topic





> Δεν έχει κανενός είδους πρόσβαση σε μητρώα φοιτητών για να το διαπιστώσει απλά βασίζονται στο πόσο "ψάρι" θα είναι ο/η νεαρός/η που έχουνε απέναντι τους.
> 
> Άλλο ένα τέχνασμα για να εμφανίζονται οι δείκτες ανεργίας μειωμένοι...


Τέχνασμα θα ήταν αν και μόνο αν ο φοιτητής είχε νόμιμα την δυνατότητα να βγάλει την κάρτα. Όχι να την βγάζει νύχτα και να λέμε και για "τέχνασμα", πάει πολύ.

----------


## sexrazat

> Κάποτε έπαιρνε και τοξικομανείς και τους έβαζε να εργάζονται μαζί με τους λοιπούς υπαλλήλους.
> Κόκκινα μάτια τα πρωϊνά, κοπάνες απο την δουλειά, κλεμμένα πορτοφόλια κτλ κτλ.
> Η κοινωνική επανένταξη στο μεγαλείο της. Μαθαίνανε τι δικαιολογίες πρέπει να έχεις για να πηγαίνεις 11 η ώρα στη δουλειά αντι για 7:20 και πολλά άλλα. Σχολείο ο ΟΤΕ..


Οι προσλήψεις γίνονται βάσει του βαθμού απολυτηρίου του λυκείου εφόσον βέβαια είσαι φοιτητής. Δεν έχει σχέση η ηλικία παρά μόνο σε περιπτώσεις ισοβαθμίας .Απλά επειδή από τον τελευταίο διαγωνισμό έχουν περάσει χρόνια και πλέον πολλοί δεν είναι φοιτητές αναγκαστικά προκυρήχθηκε καινούργιος γιατί πλέον καλούσαν 100 άτομα πχ και μετά βίας έβρισκαν 30-40 φοιτητές από τους οποίους πολλοί δεν ενδιαφερόντουσαν πλέον.

Επειδή υπάρχουν πλέον πολλά 19άρια και 20άρια σε απολυτήρια, παίρνοντας με βάση αυτή τη σειρά κάνανε κανά δυό χρόνια να φτάσουν και σε πιο κάτω βαθμούς. Αυτή τη στιγμή νομίζω είναι κάπου στο 17.

Βάσει του βαθμού απολυτηρίου κατατάσονται αυτόματα σε σειρά επιτυχίας και όταν ειδοποιηθούν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να προσκομίσουν όλα τα δικαιολογητικά και να περάσουν από ιατρικές εξετάσεις.

Οι συνθήκες εργασίας και η αμοιβή για τα δεδομένα της Ελληνικής πραγματικότητας είναι μάλλον εξωπραγματικές. 500 € το μήνα για 3.36 ώρες πενθήμερο που μπορεί να περάσει και τα 600 δουλεύοντας 3-4 Κυριακές, με ένσημα. ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, κανονική άδεια 18 ημερών, φοιτητικές άδειες (δεν πληρώνονται αλλά τα παίρνεις από τον ΟΑΕΔ) κλπ

Φυσικά όσοι προσληφθούν δεν προσκομίζουν ούτε ποινικά μητρώα ούτε περνάνε από επιτροπές ειδικών για ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, ναρκωτικά κλπ Απλά πρέπει να μάθεις να συμβιώνεις με τα προβλήματα αυτά. Και επειδή η απόλυση θα ξεσηκώσει θύελλα διαμαρτυριών και θα ανοίξουμε και ξεχωριστό θέμα στο forum, η κάθε υπηρεσία που αντιμετωπίζει τέτοια προβλήματα προσπαθεί να αντιμετωπίσει το θέμα εκ των ενόντψν. Τον βάζει σε μια πιο light θέση, κάνει τα στραβα μάτια, ανέχεται τις παραξενιές και τα καπρίτσια κοκ

Βέβαια πάντα υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις παιδιών που νομίζουν ότι είναι η δουλειά του πατέρα τους, μπορούν να έρχονται ότι ωράριο τους βολεύει, να ξύνονται στη δουλειά και γενικά να δημιουργούν μόνο προβλήματα. Πχ η λογική δεν έρχομαι σήμερα γιατί δεν γουστάρω ή έχω διάβασμα κλπ και βάλε μου αδικαιολόγητη απουσία προφανώς μπορεί να ισχύει στο πανεπιστήμιο αλλά όχι σε επαγγελματικό χώρο. Και θα σας φανεί παράξενο αλλά σε κουβέντα με τέτοια παιδιά κάποια μου δήλωσαν ευθαρσώς ότι αν το έκανα στη δική τους δουλειά, δλ. αν αλλάζαμε ρόλους, θα με απέλυαν.

Αντίστοιχα μπορεί να υπάρχουν και υπεύθυνοι που δεν έχουν την εμπειρία να διαχειρισθούν τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Όλα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι αλλά γενικά δεν υπάρχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα και σε σχέση με πολλά ιδιωτικά call center που έχω γνωρίσει (πχ Teleperformance) είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα

----------


## tsioy

Όποιος είναι φοιτητής και θέλει να συμπληρώσει το εισόδημά του, η προκύρηξη αυτή είναι ταμάμ. Έχω περάσει δύο φορές από εκεί και , εξάλλου, όπως είχε πει ένας φίλος μου: "Ο ΟΤΕ είναι νυφοπάζαρο" :ROFL: .



> Οι συνθήκες εργασίας και η αμοιβή για τα δεδομένα της Ελληνικής πραγματικότητας είναι μάλλον εξωπραγματικές. 500 € το μήνα για 3.36 ώρες πενθήμερο που μπορεί να περάσει και τα 600 δουλεύοντας 3-4 Κυριακές, με ένσημα. ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, κανονική άδεια 18 ημερών, φοιτητικές άδειες (δεν πληρώνονται αλλά τα παίρνεις από τον ΟΑΕΔ) κλπ


+1
Για τα ένσημα δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος,πχ. είναι του ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ ή στο ΙΚΑ, είναι συντάξιμα ή όχι κτλ.

----------


## emeliss

> Για τα ένσημα δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος,πχ. είναι του ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ ή στο ΙΚΑ, είναι συντάξιμα ή όχι κτλ.


Τα ένσημα του ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ μας έχουν αφήσει χρόνους. ΙΚΑ είναι και για τους οτετζήδες.

Φυσικά είναι συντάξιμα.

----------


## sexrazat

> Έχω περάσει δύο φορές από εκεί και , εξάλλου, όπως είχε πει ένας φίλος μου: "Ο ΟΤΕ είναι νυφοπάζαρο".


Αλλά όπως θα έλεγε και η Άννα με 2 συμβάσεις κι αυτή "μεγάλη ζήτηση αλλά μικρή προσφορά και χαμηλής ποιότητας" :Razz:

----------


## tsioy

> Αλλά όπως θα έλεγε και η Άννα με 2 συμβάσεις κι αυτή "μεγάλη ζήτηση αλλά μικρή προσφορά και χαμηλής ποιότητας"


Mπα, είναι μεγάλος ο "δειγματικός χώρος". Στο κάτω κάτω, 12 μήνες είναι, υπομονή θέλει και κάτι θα βρεθεί.. :Wink:

----------


## sexrazat

> Mπα, είναι μεγάλος ο "δειγματικός χώρος". Στο κάτω κάτω, 12 μήνες είναι, υπομονή θέλει και κάτι θα βρεθεί..


Η διαδρομή φοιτητής ψάχνει φοιτήτρια για να μελετήσουν μαζί έχει μεγάλο δειγματικό χώρο  Η αντίστροφη που ενδιέφερε και την Άννα έπασχε από ποσότητα και ποιότητα (πάντα κατά την Άννα  :Whistle: )

----------


## alexisz29

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά, 
Θα σου πω και εγώ ότι κάνεις λάθος. Εγώ τελειώνω την σχολή μου φέτος (πτυχιακή και πρακτική κάνω) Όταν ήμουν στο Βόλο και πήγα να γραφτώ πριν 3 χρόνια στον ΟΑΕΔ μου ζήτησαν και λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ/ΔΕΗ στο όνομά μου, δεν είχα όμως. Τους είπα ότι έχω καταργήσει τον ΟΤΕ (άλλος πάροχος) και η ΔΕΗ είναι στο όνομα του παππού αλλά πηγαίνει στην Αθήνα για να μην χάνεται κάθε φορά. Και τους έδωσα τελικά λογαριασμό της θείας μου σε τελείως διαφορετική διεύθυνση. 
Και στην περίπτωση των φίλων που έχω και γράφτηκαν πρόσφατα, τους ζήτησαν λογαριασμούς ΟΤΕ/ΔΕΗ στο όνομά τους και δεν είχαν, έδωσαν των γονιών τους που μένουν.

----------


## arial

> δεν ισχυει αυτο το τελευταιο που λες....οχι οτι ειμαι υπερ του ΟΑΕΔ γενικα...
> αλλα οταν ειχα παει δεν μου ζητησαν τπτ τετοιο


Εμενα μου το ειχαν ζητησει την τελευταια φορα που ειχα παει , για εκδοση της καρτας.

Ειχα παει τοτε και με την μητερα μου, και ειχε λογαριασμο στο ονομα της, και μας ρωτησαν αν μενουμε μαζι, οποτε περασε ετσι.

----------


## nikosl

Γιατί τόση βαβούρα για την προκύρηξη θέσεων για φοιτητές από τον ΟΤΕ? Εχω δεκάδες παραδείγματα συναδέλφων μου που δούλεψαν και δουλεύουν εκει, ολα οκ, τους κολλούν όλα τα ένσημα, τους πληρώνουν κανονικά όλες τις υπερωρίες, ούτε πίεση από προϊσταμένους ούτε τίποτα. Είναι 3,5 ώρες γεγονός που το καθιστά ιδανικό για τους φοιτητές, (με 8ωρη δουλειά κακά τα ψέμματα, το πανεπιστήμιο πάει πίσω λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου) οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τα περί "δουλείας" κλπ. Αν θέλει κάποιος φοιτητής να ελαφρύνει λίγο την οικογένειά του, μην παραμελώντας παράλληλα τη σχολή του το θεωρώ ώς ιδανική περίπτωση. Μακάρι να το κάνανε και άλλες επιχειρήσεις και να μην χρησιμοποιούσαν συμβάσεις stage αντ'αυτού .

----------


## Hmmytheos

Off Topic


		Απο το site
http://www.oaed.gr/Pages/SN_84.pg

ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ
1.Έγγραφο Καταγγελίας Σύμβασης Εργασίας ή βεβαίωση Λήξης Σύμβασης Ορισμένου χρόνου.
2.Βιβλιάρια ενσήμων του (της) ενδιαφερομένου (-ης) της τελευταίας διετίας.
3.Οικογενειακό βιβλιάριο Ασθενείας, εφόσον υπάρχουν συντηρούμενα μέλη.
4.Πρόσφατο Εκκαθαριστικό Σημείωμα Εφορίας ή εφόσον δεν υπάρχει, επικυρωμένο αντίγραφο της τελευταίας δήλωσης εισοδήματος.
5.Αστυνομική Ταυτότητα του ασφαλισμένου.
6.Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση Ν. 1599/86, την οποία θα συμπληρώσει ο ενδιαφερόμενος σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις της Υπηρεσίας.
7.Λογαριασμό Εθνικής Τραπέζης (ΙΒΑΝ) στον οποίο είναι πρώτος δικαιούχος.

Δεν ζητησαν τπτ παραπανω σε μενα...
	


Οσο για τον Οτε αντε καλη μας 2η συμβαση...
Και για τις γυναικες εχω να πω πως εκει στην Αθηνα μαλλον(απο οτι λετε τουλ:P) τα πραγματα ειναι χειροτερα απο εδω πανω...

----------


## prodromosfan

> δεν καταλαβαίνω τα περί "δουλείας" κλπ. Αν θέλει κάποιος φοιτητής να ελαφρύνει λίγο την οικογένειά του, μην παραμελώντας παράλληλα τη σχολή του το θεωρώ ώς ιδανική περίπτωση. Μακάρι να το κάνανε και άλλες επιχειρήσεις και να μην χρησιμοποιούσαν συμβάσεις stage αντ'αυτού .


για τα περι δουλείας που ανεφερα ειναι γιατι κι εγω εχω δουλεψει σαν φοιτητης στον οτε, αλλα ημουν απο τις τελευταιες "σειρες" πριν αρχισει η επιλογη μεσω Oteplus.

το ανεφερα γιατι ενω εμεις δουλευαμε 4 ωρες
οι αντιστοιχοι μεσω Oteplus δουλευανε 5,5~6 ωρες αντι ελαφρως περισσοτερων αποδοχών. 
πχ σε μας εβγαινε ~18 οι 4 ωρες και στους αλλους 20 οι 6. γιαυτο.

παντως συμφωνω οτι ια φοιθτητες ειναι λουκουμι η δουλεια.
και ενσημα και bonus (αν υπαρχουν ακομη) και αδειες όλα καλά.

----------


## nik77

> Γιατί ο φοιτητής δεν μπορεί να γραφτεί στον ΟΑΕΔ; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να γράφονται όλοι υποχρεωτικά από τα 18


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!
Και οχι μονο αυτό αλλα να μη χρειάζεται να πας κάθε μηνα στον ΟΑΕΔ!Τοτε θα βλέπαμε ανεργία στην Ελλάδα 30%!!!!!!!

Παντως για φοιτητες στον ΟΤΕ θέλω να γράψω οτι είχα κανει κι εγώ αίτηση όταν ημουν φοιτητής και περίμενα 3 ώρες να καταθέσω την αίτηση στην Αθήνα!Φυσικα και δε με πήραν!

----------


## Hmmytheos

To 2006 στην προηγουμενη δηλαδη προκυρηξη οι αιτησεις γινοταν στα κεντρικα του Οτε (τουλαχιστον εδω πανω) ,επρεπε να παμε στο Μεγαρο Ερμου με Καρολου Ντηλ. 

τωρα πια οι αιτησεις γινονται ηλεκτρονικα... η διευθυνση βρισκεται στο πρωτο post...

Btw nik77 τι βαθμο ειχες?

----------


## jimakos_al

ερώτηση:  έχω βαθμό απο ΤΕΕ 19,3   , διαγωνίζομαι επι ίσούς όρους με τα παιδιά απο τα ενιαία λύκεια;;;

----------


## sexrazat

> ερώτηση:  έχω βαθμό απο ΤΕΕ 19,3   , διαγωνίζομαι επι ίσούς όρους με τα παιδιά απο τα ενιαία λύκεια;;;


Αν θυμάμαι καλά ναι.

Σημαντικό 

Για πρώτη φορά η προκήρυξη δεν αναφέρεται σε 12μηνη σύμαση αλλά σε 4μηνη δοκιμαστική που στο τέλος οι προιστάμενοι της κάθε υπηρεσίας θα εισηγούνται την ανανέωση για ένα επιπλέον 8μηνο ή όχι.

----------


## Hmmytheos

> Σημαντικό 
> 
> Για πρώτη φορά η προκήρυξη δεν αναφέρεται σε 12μηνη σύμαση αλλά σε 4μηνη δοκιμαστική που στο τέλος οι προιστάμενοι της κάθε υπηρεσίας θα εισηγούνται την ανανέωση για ένα επιπλέον 8μηνο ή όχι.


αυτο που το ειδες γραμμενο ακριβως?
οπως και να χει δεν παιζει να διωξουν κανενα στους 4... εδω στους 12 οποιος εκανε κατι ακραιο τον στελναν στο 11888... εκτος αν ο ιδιος εκανε κατι για να καταγγειλει τη συμβαση

----------


## emeliss

> οπως και να χει δεν παιζει να διωξουν κανενα στους 4


Ποτέ μην λες ποτέ. Οι τακτικές και οι πολιτικές αλλάζουν μέρα με την μέρα.

----------


## sexrazat

> αυτο που το ειδες γραμμενο ακριβως?
> οπως και να χει δεν παιζει να διωξουν κανενα στους 4... εδω στους 12 οποιος εκανε κατι ακραιο τον στελναν στο 11888... εκτος αν ο ιδιος εκανε κατι για να καταγγειλει τη συμβαση


Γραμμένο δεν το έχω δει αλλά υπάρχει ενημέρωση στα τμήματα που θα πάνε. Και θα αρχίσει να παίζει να σουτάρουν κάποιες εντελώς προβληματικές περιπτώσεις σε πρώτη φάση τουλάχιστον.

----------


## nik77

> To 2006 στην προηγουμενη δηλαδη προκυρηξη οι αιτησεις γινοταν στα κεντρικα του Οτε (τουλαχιστον εδω πανω) ,επρεπε να παμε στο Μεγαρο Ερμου με Καρολου Ντηλ. 
> 
> τωρα πια οι αιτησεις γινονται ηλεκτρονικα... η διευθυνση βρισκεται στο πρωτο post...
> 
> Btw nik77 τι βαθμο ειχες?


Ειχα βαθμο 18 και 3 δεκατα αλλά μιλαμε για χρόοοοοοονια πριν.

----------


## meteogeo

Μα αφού στην προκυρηξη λέει συμβαση  12 μηνες-δεν λεει 4μηνη με δυνατοτητα επεκτασης...Επισης εσεις που εχετε ξαναδουλεψει στον οτε μολις ληξει η συμβαση καποιου μπορει να γινει ανανεωση ή παίρνουν αλλους στη θεση του??

----------


## jimakos_al

Εγω δουλεύω υπάλληλος στον ΟΤΕ με σύμβαση αορίστου  ...παράλληλα πέρυσι πέρασα και φοιτητής! με 19,3 γενικό απο τεε. Να κάνω αίτηση ή θα με πάρουν με τις πέτρες;;;  
 :RTFM:  :RTFM:  :RTFM:

----------


## sexrazat

> Μα αφού στην προκυρηξη λέει συμβαση  12 μηνες-δεν λεει 4μηνη με δυνατοτητα επεκτασης...Επισης εσεις που εχετε ξαναδουλεψει στον οτε μολις ληξει η συμβαση καποιου μπορει να γινει ανανεωση ή παίρνουν αλλους στη θεση του??


Ανανέωση δεν γίνεται. Μπορεί να λέει 12μηνη σαν επικεφαλίδα ας πούμε αλλά στους όρους προφανώς θα αναφέρετςι και το 4μηνο. Επαναλαμβάνω δεν το έχω δει με τα ματάκια μου αλλά έχει γίνει ανεπίσημη ενημέρωση στα call center του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## nik77

Τι μισθος παιζει;

----------


## Hmmytheos

ο μισθος σε ολα τα τμηματα δηλαδη 134,1242,11888,121...  ειναι* γυρω στα 450-500 ευρω το μηνα με 3.36 ωρες την ημερα* εκτος του Telemarketing που χωρις να εχω εμπειρια αλλα απο φιλους που δουλευαν παιζουν παραπανω μπονους αναλογα με τις πωλησεις που θα κανεις...(οπως πχ πουλας 2 πακετα και φευγεις εκεινη την ωρα πριν τελειωσει το κανονικο ωραριο, χρηματικα μπονους ...)

----------


## sexrazat

620 ακαθάριστα. Καθαρά ένα 500άρικο. 5νθήμερη εργασία, αν δουλεύεις και Κυριακή + 33 € περίπου για κάθε Κυριακή. 

Επιδόματα αδείας, δώρα, ένσημα, ασφάλεια κλπ όλα εγγυημένα. Κανονική άδεια πληρωμένη 18 ημερών το χρόνο.

----------


## limplixos

http://www.ote.gr/portal/page/portal...seirakatataxis

Για να ενημερωθείτε για το πότε περίπου θα σας καλέσουν...

----------


## Verde

> 620 ακαθάριστα. Καθαρά ένα 500άρικο. 5νθήμερη εργασία, αν δουλεύεις και Κυριακή + 33 € περίπου για κάθε Κυριακή. 
> 
> Επιδόματα αδείας, δώρα, ένσημα, ασφάλεια κλπ όλα εγγυημένα. Κανονική άδεια πληρωμένη 18 ημερών το χρόνο.


Τι λετε τωρα??
500 ευρω για 4ωρο? Και επιπλεον για τις Αργίες? Και ολα τα ενσημα κλπ??
Εδω αλλοι δουλευουνε 10ωρα και περνουν με τη βια 700-800 ευρω!!

----------


## tsioy

> Τι λετε τωρα??
> 500 ευρω για 4ωρο?


Φυσικά και όχι!


*Spoiler:*




			€500 για 3 ώρες και 36 λεπτά



Πάντως το ότι πληρώνουν χάλια έξω δε σημαίνει ότι και ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να δίνει λίγα.
Το ποσό αυτό είναι το μισό ενός προσληφθέντα στον ΟΤΕ , νομίζω...

----------


## monokeros

νομιζα οτι ηθελα υποχρεωτικα πτυχιο αγγλικων και δεν εκανα αιτηση !!!! 
και ειμαι 4ο ετος τωρα , θα κανω 2 χρονια ακομα για να τελειωσω !
ξερετε ποτε θα βγει η επομενη προκηρυξη ή καθε ποτε βγαινει ;

ευχαριστω

----------


## Hmmytheos

εμαθες οτι πηραν καποιον που δεν ειχε?
πως διαπιστωσες οτι δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο δλδ?

Η προηγουμενη ηταν το 2006,οποτε δεν παιζει να προλαβεις αλλη εκτος δραματικου απροοπτου...
υποτιθεται οτι γινοταν καθε δυο χρονια αλλα την τελευταια φορα την καθυστερησαν για δικους τους λογους...

----------


## monokeros

Επιθυμητά προσόντα:
Καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας (Κρατικό Πιστοποιητικό Γλωσσομάθειας επιπέδου Β2 ή First Certificate in English του Πανεπιστημίου Cambridge ή ισότιμο και αντίστοιχο τίτλο σπουδών).

και καποιο παιδι πιο πανω εγραψε οτι δεν χρειαζεται(βεβαια δεν ηταν σιγουρος)

υ.γ κριμα

----------


## akist

Απ' όσο ξέρω, χρειάζεται πτυχίο αγγλικής γλώσσας. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι Κρατικό ή μη, επιπέδου Lower, Advanced ή Proficiency. Αρκεί να υπάρχει. :Wink:

----------


## guzel

> Απ' όσο ξέρω, χρειάζεται πτυχίο αγγλικής γλώσσας. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι Κρατικό ή μη, επιπέδου Lower, Advanced ή Proficiency. Αρκεί να υπάρχει.


όχι δεν χρειάζεται! δίνουν βάση στον βαθμό απολυτήριου κ αυτό είναι όλο! τώρα βέβαια δεν έχει νόημα έχουν κάνει αίτηση εκατοντάδες άτομα απ όσο γνωρίζω από γνωστούς συμφοιτητές. μετά από 3 χρόνια θα ξαναβγεί ανακοίνωση :Laughing: . όταν λήγουν οι συμβάσεις κάνουν ανακύκλωση τις αιτήσεις που έχουν..

στον ΟΤΕ αν έχεις βύσμα γίνεσαι και πρόεδρος

----------


## sexrazat

> όχι δεν χρειάζεται! δίνουν βάση στον βαθμό απολυτήριου κ αυτό είναι όλο! τώρα βέβαια δεν έχει νόημα έχουν κάνει αίτηση εκατοντάδες άτομα απ όσο γνωρίζω από γνωστούς συμφοιτητές. μετά από 3 χρόνια θα ξαναβγεί ανακοίνωση. όταν λήγουν οι συμβάσεις κάνουν ανακύκλωση τις αιτήσεις που έχουν..
> 
> στον ΟΤΕ αν έχεις βύσμα γίνεσαι και πρόεδρος


Οι προσλήψεις έγιναν μέσω ΑΣΕΠ και για πρώτη φορά το πτυχίο Αγγλικών δεν ήταν υποχρεωτικό. Όποιος προσκόμιζε έπαιρνε παραπάνω μόρια. Επίσης παραπάνω μόρια έπαιρνες ανάλογα με το έτος φοίτησης δηλ. αν είχες μπει πχ το 2007 έπαιρνες παραπάνω από κάποιον του 2009. Τέλος πάντων η κατάταξη έγινε αυτόματα από τον ΑΣΕΠ με βάση το βαθμό απολυτηρίου πρωτίστως και τα extra μόρια. Αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές.

Όταν λήγουν οι συμβάσεις δεν κάνουν ανακύκλωση τις συμβάσεις αλλά συνεχίζουν με τη λίστα η οποία είναι πολύ μεγάλη και σε γενικές γραμμές προσλαβάνονται οι επόμενοι στη σειρά που φυσικά έχουν και χαμηλότερο βαθμό απολυτηρίου (18,17 κλπ)

Δεν υπάρχει βύσμα στις προσλήψεις των 3ώρων. Οι λίστες βγαίνουν από υπολογιστή με την εποπτεία του ΑΣΕΠ.

Το ανάποδο μπορεί και να ισχύει. Αν δηλ. είσαι πρόεδρος έχεις βύσμα. :Razz: 

ΥΣ Δεν νομίζω να έχει λογική κάθε 2-3 χρόνια να κάνεις και νέο διαγωνισμό όταν δεν έχεις εξαντλήσει τη λίστα του προηγούμενου. Απλά σε πάνω από 3-4 χρόνια αρχίζεις να έχεις πρακτικά προβλήματα γιατί όσο και να κατεβαίνεις στη λίστα δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις φοιτητές πλέον μιας και έχουν πάρει πτυχίο. Κάπου εκεί αναγκάζεσαι να κάνεις νέο διαγωνισμό.

Επίσης για πρώτη φορά φέτος η σύμβαση θα είναι 4μηνη αρχικά και μετά θα επεκτείνεται σε 12μηνη αν υπάρχει το οκ του προισταμένου.

----------


## elneuro

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Προσωπικά έχω βαθμό απολυτηρίου 19,7 και ενδιαφέρομαι για το πρόγραμμα πρόσληψης φοιτητών στον ΟΤΕ. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με ενημερώσει για τις ημερομηνίες αιτήσεων και τον χρόνο αναμονής; 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## prodromosfan

άργησες φίλε μου, 
σε 3 χρονια πάλι θα κανουν προκυρηξη και αν.

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

μπορεις να κοιταζεις εδω, για μελλοντικες ανακοινωσεις
http://www.ote.gr/portal/page/portal...ents-vacancies

----------


## oxyd

> Προσωπικά έχω βαθμό απολυτηρίου 19,7 και ενδιαφέρομαι για το πρόγραμμα πρόσληψης φοιτητών στον ΟΤΕ.


Στο προφίλ σου λέει ότι είσαι 30 χρονών... Ακόμα φοιτητής;

----------


## Manolis_karas

Προφίλ είναι, δεν είναι ληξιαρχική πράξη.

----------


## volkar

να ρωτησω κατι???με τα ενσημα που παιρνουμε μπορουμε να βγαλουμε βιβλιαριο ικα???

----------


## prodromosfan

αν θυμάμαι καλά η ασφάλιση είναι TAΠ-ΟΤΕ, όχι ΙΚΑ.

----------


## treli@ris

Νομιζω οτι δε γραφεσαι στο ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ με αυτη τη προσωρινη θεση.

----------


## sexrazat

> Νομιζω οτι δε γραφεσαι στο ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ με αυτη τη προσωρινη θεση.


Γράφεσαι και σε καλύπτει και 3 μήνες μετά την απόλυση

----------


## volkar

αργει πολυ να στο βγαλουν το βιβλιαριο η οχι?γιατι κατι τετοιο ειχα ακουσει

----------


## sexrazat

Ναι αργούν. Βέβαια πηγαίνοντας σε γιατρούς του ΤΑΠ ΟΤΕ και κρατώντας τις αποδείξεις τα παίρνεις τα λεφτά έστω και καθυστερημένα.

----------


## prodromosfan

Σωστό αυτό που λέει ο sexrazat.
Οσο για την ασφάλιση και τα του μισθου, ο ΟΤΕ ξηγιεται ωραία.

----------


## treli@ris

Ενα απο τα καλυτερα ταμεια. Το εχω και ξερω  :One thumb up:

----------


## spirosta

Επειδή εμένα μου έμειναν λίγες εργάσιμες μέρες εκςί... να ενημερώσω για την ασφάλιση πως αν θελεις μπορείς να γραφτείς στο ταπ-οτε. Απλά θα σε ενημερώσουν περίπου 3-4 μήνες μετά την πρόσληψη και όπως είπε και ο sexrazat θα ισχύει και 3 μήνες μετά. Απλά αν θυμάμαι καλά κάνουν επιπλέον κρατήσεις από το μισθό. Τώρα αν είσαι ασφαλισμένος στο ταμείο του μπαμπα που είναι και η συνεθέστερη περίπτωση παραμένεις όπως είσαι και δεν χρειάζεται τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## sexrazat

Μόνο που θα σου κρατάνε εισφορές και σε σένα και στον μπαμπά αν δεν διακόψεις του μπαμπά. :Thinking:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Γιατί αν έχεις εξαρτημένα μέλη ανεβαίνει το ασφάλιστρο;;

----------


## sexrazat

> Γιατί αν έχεις εξαρτημένα μέλη ανεβαίνει το ασφάλιστρο;;



Ναι για τον κλάδο ασθενείας αν θυμάμαι καλά. Δηλ. αν ο γονιός δεν κάνει διαγραφή θα εξακολουθήσουν να κρατάνε ασφάλιστρα από τον ίδιο αλλά παράλληλα θα κρατάνε κι από το παιδί σαν ξεχωριστό ασφαλισμένο

----------


## nikitas21

Αν είσαι ασφαλισμένος στο Ίκα αλλά μόνος σου, κανονικά, ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται?

----------


## volkar

το βιβλιαριο υγειας δεν μπορουμε να το βγαλουμε απευθειας απο τα κεντρικα του ταποτε για πιο γρηγορα?

----------


## mariophys

> Επειδή εμένα μου έμειναν λίγες εργάσιμες μέρες εκςί... να ενημερώσω για την ασφάλιση πως αν θελεις μπορείς να γραφτείς στο ταπ-οτε. Απλά θα σε ενημερώσουν περίπου 3-4 μήνες μετά την πρόσληψη και όπως είπε και ο sexrazat θα ισχύει και 3 μήνες μετά. Απλά αν θυμάμαι καλά κάνουν επιπλέον κρατήσεις από το μισθό. Τώρα αν είσαι ασφαλισμένος στο ταμείο του μπαμπα που είναι και η συνεθέστερη περίπτωση παραμένεις όπως είσαι και δεν χρειάζεται τίποτε άλλο.


καλησπέρα, να υποθέσω ότι είσαι φοιτητής και τελειώνεις τη σύμβασή σου εκεί; Οπότε λογικά απο Σεπτέμβριο να περιμένουμε να καλέσουν τους συμμετέχοντες στις νέες προκυρήξεις;

----------


## sexrazat

> καλησπέρα, να υποθέσω ότι είσαι φοιτητής και τελειώνεις τη σύμβασή σου εκεί; Οπότε λογικά απο Σεπτέμβριο να περιμένουμε να καλέσουν τους συμμετέχοντες στις νέες προκυρήξεις;


Σωστό αλλά ανάλογα με τη σειρά επιτυχίας, δηλ. ανάλογα με το απολυτήριο λυκείου.

----------


## Hmmytheos

@ mariophys

Απο Φεβρουαριο-Μαρτιο εχουν ξεκινησει να παιρνουν απο τα ατομα της Νεας Προκηρυξης...
(στο 11888 εχουν περασει το Νο 100)

Αν θες πες μας σε ποιο Τμημα εχεις δηλωσει να σου πουμε τι σειρα ειναι αυτη την περιοδο...

----------


## manner

γεια σας παιδεια!
εγω ειμαι με απολυτηριο 19 στη θεση 1274 για το 11888 ξερετε ποτε παιζει να με καλεσουν?

----------


## serfistas1

Αρα θα παρουν και εφαπαξ αμα διοριστουν μετα απο λαδωμα?

----------


## Hmmytheos

@ manner

Αν εισαι Αθηνα δεν ξερω, για Θεσσ. σκεψου οτι τωρα ειναι περιπου στο 232 και αρχισαν νομιζω Φεβρουαριο να παιρνουν... οποτε υπολογισε

----------


## fisherboy

> γεια σας παιδεια!
> εγω ειμαι με απολυτηριο 19 στη θεση 1274 για το 11888 ξερετε ποτε παιζει να με καλεσουν?


Πριν 2-3 εβδομάδες κάλεσαν ένα φίλο μου στο 11888 στην Αθήνα με σειρά λίγο μετά το 500.

----------


## Hmmytheos

utr...

Θεσ/νικη -Σειρα Προσληψης

*11888* ~ 302
*1242* ~ 65

----------


## Breezaki

Γνωρίζουμε πότε θα ανοίξουν πάλι για αιτήσεις;

----------


## Hmmytheos

αυτο ξεχνα το προς το παρον...

Αυτη η προκυρηξη εγινε πριν 10 μηνες πανω κατω και η προηγουμενη το 2006 οποτε do the maths...

----------


## serfistas1

Μαλλον πριν την προκηρυξη οπως γινεται παντα οι περισσοτεροι εχουν ηδη μπει με βυσμα και με χαρτακι απο την κλαδικη....αφηστε που οι γνωριμιες υπαρχουν...οποτε να δουμε ποσους θα κρατησουν τελικα...

----------


## pettit

Παιδια καλησπέρα, εγώ που έχω απολυτήριο 19,6 Αθήνα κι εκανα αίτηση στο τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης να πάω να κάνω καμιά αιτησούλα στα attica ή να περιμένω άλλο ΄λίγο?? Έχω σειρά 134 ή κάπως έτσι ....

----------


## sexrazat

> Μαλλον πριν την προκηρυξη οπως γινεται παντα οι περισσοτεροι εχουν ηδη μπει με βυσμα και με χαρτακι απο την κλαδικη....αφηστε που οι γνωριμιες υπαρχουν...οποτε να δουμε ποσους θα κρατησουν τελικα...


Είναι φανερό ότι ξέρεις τα πράγματα από μέσα :Razz:  Και μένα έτσι με κράτησαν

----------


## LenaRus

Γεια σας, παιδιά!

Να ρωτήσω και εγω για την δουλειά στον οτε, γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί! Το πιν δεν εχω ιδέα που είναι. Πείρα στα οτε, έμαθα ότι ειμαι νούμερο 1026. Στις ερωτήσεις πότε θα φτάσει η σειρά μου, μου απάντησε οτι δεν εχει ιδέα και δεν μου έδωσε καμιά πληροφορία (Ρρρρρρρρρρρ!)
 Έχει μήπως κάποιος καμιά ιδεα πότε παίζει να μπω? Η τι πρέπει να ξέρω για να υπολογίσω στο περίπου.. 

Ευχαριστωωω εκ των προτέρων.
Καλές γιορτές!

----------


## sexrazat

Ιδέα δεν έχω αλλά πιθανότατα οι νέες συμβάσεις θα είναι 2μηνες με ΙΚΑ και γενικά γκαμησέ τα

----------


## Hmmytheos

> Γεια σας, παιδιά!
> 
> Να ρωτήσω και εγω για την δουλειά στον οτε, γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί! Το πιν δεν εχω ιδέα που είναι. Πείρα στα οτε, έμαθα ότι ειμαι νούμερο 1026. Στις ερωτήσεις πότε θα φτάσει η σειρά μου, μου απάντησε οτι δεν εχει ιδέα και δεν μου έδωσε καμιά πληροφορία (Ρρρρρρρρρρρ!)
>  Έχει μήπως κάποιος καμιά ιδεα πότε παίζει να μπω? Η τι πρέπει να ξέρω για να υπολογίσω στο περίπου.. 
> 
> Ευχαριστωωω εκ των προτέρων.
> Καλές γιορτές!


Για να μαθεις ποτε θα μπεις... πρεπει να μαθεις σε τι νουμερο ειναι οι προσληψεις στο τμημα που δηλωσες και ποσους παιρνουν περιπου καθε μηνα εκει...

Πες μας σε ποιο τμημα δηλωσες και ποια πολη, αν μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε.

Παντως τα πραγματα ειναι γεγονος οτι εχουν δυσκολεψει, στη Θεσ/νικη ακουγεται οτι οι συμβασεις εγιναν 4μηνες... το 2μηνες δεν ισχυει(εδω τουλ)...

----------


## marcus1

> Αρα θα παρουν και εφαπαξ αμα διοριστουν μετα απο λαδωμα?





> Μαλλον πριν την προκηρυξη οπως γινεται παντα οι περισσοτεροι εχουν ηδη μπει με βυσμα και με χαρτακι απο την κλαδικη....αφηστε που οι γνωριμιες υπαρχουν...οποτε να δουμε ποσους θα κρατησουν τελικα...


Μην γράφεις μπούρδες, γελοιοποιείσαι. Πιο ξεκάθαρες προσλήψεις από την ημιαπασχόληση του οτε δεν υπάρχουν - ένα κριτήριο έχουν όλο κι όλο : βαθμό απολυτηρίου Λυκείου. Άμα βρεις έστω και έναν που με χαμηλότερο βαθμό να προσλήφθηκε πριν από κάποιον με υψηλότερο, να μου τρυπήσεις την μύτη.

Έλεος με ορισμένους ξερόλες. Τρέξε να ξαναψηφίσεις πασοκ-νδ στις επόμενες εκλογές για να το παίζεις "υποψιασμένος κυνικός" στα φόρουμ.  :Razz:

----------


## astralgoa

Εγω παντως εχω ακουσει οτι δεν συμφερει τον ΟΤΕ να παιρνει με συμβασεις φοιτητες στο 122 και θα τους κανει μονιμους.Τωρα κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο θα δειξει!

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Εγω παντως εχω ακουσει οτι δεν συμφερει τον ΟΤΕ να παιρνει με συμβασεις φοιτητες στο 122 και θα τους κανει μονιμους.Τωρα κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο θα δειξει!


2 ανέκδοτα σε 1:

1) Δεν συμφέρει τον ΟΤΕ να παίρνει με συμβάσεις φοιτητές
2) Θα τους κάνει μόνιμους

----------


## sexrazat

> Εγω παντως εχω ακουσει οτι δεν συμφερει τον ΟΤΕ να παιρνει με συμβασεις φοιτητες στο 122 και θα τους κανει μονιμους.Τωρα κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο θα δειξει!


Για μόνιμους δεν το συζητάμε καν. Προς το παρόν έχουν παγώσει και οι προσλήψεις τριώρων. Αλλά και όταν και αν ξαναρχίσουν θα είναι με πολύ χειρότερους όρους. Δίμηνες συμβάσεις, ΙΚΑ κλπ

----------


## treli@ris

Οποτε, οποιος προλαβε, μπηκε!! Γκαμωτο...

----------


## limplixos

Γαμώτο... :Mad:

----------


## marcus1

> Για μόνιμους δεν το συζητάμε καν. Προς το παρόν έχουν παγώσει και οι προσλήψεις τριώρων. Αλλά και όταν και αν ξαναρχίσουν θα είναι με πολύ χειρότερους όρους. Δίμηνες συμβάσεις, ΙΚΑ κλπ


Aλήθεια, η oteplus ιατρική ασφάλιση έχει στο ταπ-οτε ή στο ικα?

----------


## emeliss

Προς το παρόν ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ (όπως και όλες οι εταιρίες του ομίλου) αλλά θα γυρίσουν ΙΚΑ. Συνταξιοδοτικά είναι στο ΙΚΑ-ΕΤΑΜ.

----------


## Art2007

> Για μόνιμους δεν το συζητάμε καν. Προς το παρόν έχουν παγώσει και οι προσλήψεις τριώρων. Αλλά και όταν και αν ξαναρχίσουν θα είναι με πολύ χειρότερους όρους. Δίμηνες συμβάσεις, ΙΚΑ κλπ


Και πώς θα καλύπτονται οι ανάγκες των τμημάτων; (121 , 1242 , 8001126000, κλπ; )

Τον επόμενο μήνα λήγουν οι συμβάσεις μεγάλου ποσοστού των εργαζομένων στα helpdesk... ελπίζω να μη μειώσει το ωράριο λειτουργίας των τμημάτων (κάτι που θα έχει κόστος στην ποιότητα της εξυπηρέτησης πελατων) αλλά να καλύψει εγκαίρως τις ανάγκες με νέο ισάριθμο προσωπικό (ανεξαρτήτως αν θα είναι oteplus, δίμηνοι ή μετατασσόμενοι μόνιμοι)

Αν έχεις κάτι νεότερο για το θέμα σε παρακαλώ ενημέρωσε  :Smile:

----------


## sexrazat

Τίποτα ακόμα. Προσλήψεις γιοκ.

----------


## JLEE

Έναν φίλο μου τον πήραν πριν 1-2 μήνες στις βλάβες στο Ηράκλειο με 4μηνη σύμβαση...

----------


## marcus1

> Έναν φίλο μου τον πήραν πριν 1-2 μήνες στις βλάβες στο Ηράκλειο με 4μηνη σύμβαση...


Ένας μήνας μέχρι να μάθει τον προμηθέα, το gpt, πώς να απαντάει και τί να λέει, 2 μήνες να δουλέψει, και ένας τελευταίος μήνας που θα είναι -όντας άνθρωπος και όχι ρομπότ- περισσότερο "στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια", καθώς θα περιμένει την αναπόφευκτη λύση της σύμβασής του. Με ποιόν ακριβώς τρόπο αυτό είναι πιο συμφέρον από τις παλιές 12μηνες συμβάσεις των φοιτητών στον ΟΤΕ?

Ωραία δείγματα δίνει η νέα διοίκηση του οτε. Δείγματα ανοησίας και κακοδιοίκησης.

----------


## sexrazat

> Ένας μήνας μέχρι να μάθει τον προμηθέα, το gpt, πώς να απαντάει και τί να λέει, 2 μήνες να δουλέψει, και ένας τελευταίος μήνας που θα είναι -όντας άνθρωπος και όχι ρομπότ- περισσότερο "στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια", καθώς θα περιμένει την αναπόφευκτη λύση της σύμβασής του. Με ποιόν ακριβώς τρόπο αυτό είναι πιο συμφέρον από τις παλιές 12μηνες συμβάσεις των φοιτητών στον ΟΤΕ?
> 
> Ωραία δείγματα δίνει η νέα διοίκηση του οτε. Δείγματα ανοησίας και κακοδιοίκησης.


Σε 3-5 μέρες το πολύ τα έχεις μάθει όλα αυτά. Κάποια στιγμή όπως με ένα σωρό πράγματα στην Ελλάδα θα πρέπει να σεβόμαστε και τη δουλειά μας. Πέρα από τη δύσκολη σημερινή οικονομική πραγματικότητα, μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης για τη μείωση των συμβάσεων έχουν και οι ίδιοι οι φοιτητές. Λυπάμαι αλλά οι 4μηνες συμβάσεις με δικαίωμα του ΟΤΕ για ανανέωση για άλλους 4 μήνες πχ είναι πλέον μονόδρομος.
Και αν μετά από 3 μήνες δουλειά τα γράψει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια, απλά επιβεβαιώνει τα παραπάνω. Γιατί οποιοσδήποτε άλλος εργοδότης θα τον είχε απολύσει πριν το 4μηνο. Όλα είναι εύκολα όταν αφορούν τους άλλους.

ΥΣ Και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να κουβεντιάσουμε σε άλλο thread και για τους μόνιμους.

----------


## marcus1

> Σε 3-5 μέρες το πολύ τα έχεις μάθει όλα αυτά.


Όχι. Έχω δουλέψει παλιά, ως φοιτητής, στον οτε. Μιάμιση βδομάδα δεν πιάνεις καν μόνος σου το ακουστικό - είτε εκπαιδεύεσαι θεωρητικά, είτε κάθεσαι δίπλα σε έναν παλιό (που σημαίνει ότι επιβαρύνεις - δύο άτομα για μια κλήση). Δεν λέω ότι είναι πυρηνική φυσική  :Razz: , αλλά σίγουρα παίρνει λίγο καιρό να μάθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι βέλτιστα τις κλήσεις και τον κάθε πελάτη που δηλώνει βλάβη και μπορεί να είναι θυμωμένος, αγανακτισμένος κ.ο.κ., ώστε να του δώσεις να καταλάβει ότι θα γίνει η δουλειά του ή να του εξηγήσεις ποιές δικές του ενέργειες απαιτούνται για να λύσει το πρόβλημα (αλλιώς παίρνουν ξανά και ξανά τα ίδια άτομα και στουμπώνει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο χωρίς μάλιστα να εξυπηρετούνται καλύτερα).




> Κάποια στιγμή όπως με ένα σωρό πράγματα στην Ελλάδα θα πρέπει να σεβόμαστε και τη δουλειά μας. Πέρα από τη δύσκολη σημερινή οικονομική πραγματικότητα, μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης για τη μείωση των συμβάσεων έχουν και οι ίδιοι οι φοιτητές.


Εγώ μια χαρά δουλειά τους είχα δει να κάνουν στο 121. Δεν είχαμε παράπονα από επόπτες ούτε από την διοίκηση. Για άλλα τμήματα δεν ξέρω να σου πω. Και από την μείωση του χρόνου των συμβάσεων και την συνεπακόλουθη συνεχή ανακύκλωση των εργαζομένων-φοιτητών δεν θα κερδίσει τίποτα ο οτε - μόνο θα χάσει. Δεν έχω κανένα συμφέρον να τα γράψω αυτά - ούτε φοιτητής είμαι πλέον ώστε να δικαιούμαι σύμβαση, ούτε έχω την παραμικρή εργασιακή σχέση με τον οτε εδώ και χρόνια. 




> Λυπάμαι αλλά οι 4μηνες συμβάσεις με δικαίωμα του ΟΤΕ για ανανέωση για άλλους 4 μήνες πχ είναι πλέον μονόδρομος.
> Και αν μετά από 3 μήνες δουλειά τα γράψει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια, απλά επιβεβαιώνει τα παραπάνω. Γιατί οποιοσδήποτε άλλος εργοδότης θα τον είχε απολύσει πριν το 4μηνο. Όλα είναι εύκολα όταν αφορούν τους άλλους.


Mα και οτε έχει κάθε δυνατότητα απόλυσης ενός φοιτητή που δεν δουλεύει. Εγώ σου μιλάω για τον τελευταίο μήνα - ο οποίος σε τόσο σύντομη σύμβαση, είναι το 1/4 του χρόνου απασχόλησης (και του κόστους μισθοδοσίας από πλευράς οτε). 
*Και σε ιδιώτη εργοδότη όταν δουλεύεις, αν σου πουν ότι η σύμβασή σου είναι για Χ μήνες* *χωρίς δυνατότητα ανανέωσης, ασχέτως της εργασιακής σου απόδοσης* τον τελευταίο μήνα θα είσαι πιο χαλαρός. Είναι φυσικό επόμενο. Ας μην θεοποιούμε την δυνατότητα του ιδιωτικού τομέα να κάνει τους εργαζόμενους παραγωγικούς - *κι αυτή συναρτάται από την δυνατότητα συνεχιζόμενης απασχόλησης και/η ανέλιξης στην κάθε εταιρεία*. Απ'ότι ήξερα, παλιά που δούλευα, ο οτε *δεν ανανέωνε ποτέ* τις συμβάσεις των φοιτητών. Αυτό άλλαξε με τους τετραμηνίτες?




> ΥΣ Και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να κουβεντιάσουμε σε άλλο thread και για τους μόνιμους.

----------


## sexrazat

Το πρόβλημα είναι η επιλογή. Αν ο ΟΤΕ και ο κάθε ΟΤΕ μπορεί να επιλέγει αυτούς που θα κάνουν τη δουλειά λύνεται ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος. Και επειδή αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα, η πιο προσιτή λύση είναι τον δοκιμάζω για 2 μήνες πχ και μετά του αναννεώνω τη σύμβαση αν κρίνω ότι μου κάνει τη δουλειά.

Αυτή είναι η πεζή πραγματικότητα. Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν είναι ο μονοπωλιακός ΟΤΕ πλέον. Κάθε τμήμα δίνει καθημερινά πλέον αναφορά για το κόστος και το τι ακριβώς κάνει κάθε μέρα.

----------


## marcus1

> Το πρόβλημα είναι η επιλογή. Αν ο ΟΤΕ και ο κάθε ΟΤΕ μπορεί να επιλέγει αυτούς που θα κάνουν τη δουλειά λύνεται ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος. Και επειδή αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα, η πιο προσιτή λύση είναι τον δοκιμάζω για 2 μήνες πχ και μετά του αναννεώνω τη σύμβαση αν κρίνω ότι μου κάνει τη δουλειά.
> 
> Αυτή είναι η πεζή πραγματικότητα. Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν είναι ο μονοπωλιακός ΟΤΕ πλέον. Κάθε τμήμα δίνει καθημερινά πλέον αναφορά για το κόστος και το τι ακριβώς κάνει κάθε μέρα.


Ωραία, αλλά για να γίνει αυτή η επιλογή πρέπει να υπάρχει δυνατότητα ανανέωσης σύμβασης, κάτι που δεν έχω ακούσει για τις νέες τετράμηνες συμβάσεις.

Σ'αυτό που λες δεν σου δίνω άδικο, αλλά πάντα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια ισορροπία - και αυτή ακριβώς η ισορροπία είναι το ζητούμενο και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, γι'αυτό έχουν χυθεί τόννοι μελάνης για μελέτες διαχείρισης ανθρωπίνου δυναμικού κ.ο.κ. 

Θέλω να πω -επέτρεψέ μου να πω, δουλεύοντας χρόνια στον ιδιωτικό τομέα- ότι καμία εταιρεία δεν προοδεύει σε κλίμα αλληλοεξόντωσης των υπαλλήλων, "ο θάνατός σου η ζωή μου", μαχαιρωμάτων κλπ κλπ. Η συνεργασία μεταξύ συναδέλφων είναι απαραίτητα για να αποδόσει η εταιρεία. Αν παίρνουν 30 υπαλλήλους και κρατάνε τους μισούς, εκεί μέσα θα δημιουργηθεί ένα απίστευτα εχθρικό εργασιακό περιβάλλον και τελικά θα υπονομευθεί η ποιότητα της δουλειάς (και εκτός αυτού, αν κάνουν έτσι κάτι πάει στραβά με τα κριτήρια προσληψης, που αυτή την στιγμή είναι ο βαθμός απολυτηρίου). Αν παίρνουν 30 και διώχνουν τους 5 χειρότερους, ίσως να βοηθήσει...

Εντωμεταξύ, για τους υπαλλήλους αορίστου, η OTEplus συνεχίζει τις φωτογραφικές προκηρύξεις σαν τον παλιό "καλό" καιρό, να φανταστώ, έτσι? Μήπως η "εξορθολογίκευση" να ξεκινούσε από έναν ωραιότατο γραπτό διαγωνισμό στην θέση των ρουσφετιών, αντί να ασχολούνται με τις συμβάσεις των φοιτητών? Λέω εγώ, τώρα... 

Έχει πλάκα που κοιλοπόνεσαν τόσο πολύ να διώχνουν "τους χειρότερους φοιτητές" (διάβολε, φοιτητές είναι, δεν είναι τυχάρπαστοι, και μάλιστα είναι οι μόνοι που προσλήφθηκαν αξιοκρατικά εκεί μέσα), και για τις μόνιμες προκηρύξεις συνεχίζουν τις προσλήψεις τύπου "με εμπειρία στον χειρισμό φωτοτυπικού μηχανήματος δύο χρόνων". Ήμαρτον!

----------


## sexrazat

Προς το παρόν και για χρόνια τώρα, το μόνο που γίνεται είναι να παραμένουν όλοι. Κάθε σειρά έχει ένα σεβαστό αριθμό ατόμων που σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιχείρηση μετά από καμιά 15αριά μέρες θα είχαν πάρει πόδι. Στον ΟΤΕ μένουν για 12 μήνες. 

Έχω γνωρίσει χιλιάδες παιδιά και πιστεύω ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία είναι πολύ εντάξει άτομα. Μια πιο υγιής γενιά σε σχέση με τη δικιά μου. Όμως καλώς ή κακώς δεν κάνουν όλα για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά. Εδώ και 2 τουλάχιστον χρόνια ιδιωτικές εταιρείες πιέζουν τη Δκση του ΟΤΕ να πάρουν τη δουλειά των φοιτητών στο μισό κόστος. Λίγο πολύ όλοι ξέρουμε τι γίνεται στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα των άλλων εταιρειών και τις συνθήκες εργασίας.
Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε την εποχή των 12μηνων συμβάσεων για τους φοιτητές στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Rioantirio

Πολυ χρησιμο σε ευχαριστω πολυ...θα παω να κανω μια αιτηση να υπαρχει δεν ξερεις ποτε τι γινεται...

----------


## Hmmytheos

Αυτα για τις προσληψεις γιοκ... φανταζομαι τα λετε για Αθηνα... γιατι εδω πανω προσληψεις γινονται απλα με το σταγονομετρο...

Στο μονο τμημα οπως ξαναειπα που οντως παγωσαν και εδω οι προσληψεις απο 1/12/2010 ειναι το 1242...

Για τον Προμηθεα και τα αλλα προγραμματα...εχω να πω πως μαθαινονται την 1η βδομαδα...(εκτος αν δεν σ κοβει) εξαλλου υποτιθεται οτι μπαινουν ανθρωποι με παρεμφερη αντικειμενα σπουδων(ΤΗΜΜΥ, Πληροφορικαριοι)...

Κατι που δεν ανεφερθηκε ειναι οτι δουλευουν και πολλα παιδια ως πρακτικη απο ΤΕΙ... δεν θα θιξω με λεπτομερεια το ζητημα... αλλα οποιος εχει δουλεψει ξερει τι γινεται σε σχεση με τους 3.5ωρους...

Τελος, για την Α.Ε Οτε... χρονια τωρα ακουγαμε απο τους Προισταμενους οτι οι φοιτητες δεν τους κανουν... 
Βεβαια κατ εμε υπονοουνταν οτι θελουν πιο πειθήνιους υπαλληλους με πιο αυστηρες συνθηκες εργασιας... 
Απλα τωρα ηρθε και η ¨κριση¨ και υπαρχει μια δικαιολογια για να γινει αυτο πιο αναιμακτα, οπερ και εγενετο....

Ενα σημαντικο προβλημα συγκριτικα με τους φοιτητες ειναι ολοι οι αγγραμματοι που ειναι "μονιμοι" εκει μεσα και οχι τα παιδια που δουλευουν για 3.5 ωρες...

----------


## limplixos

> Πολυ χρησιμο σε ευχαριστω πολυ...θα παω να κανω μια αιτηση να υπαρχει δεν ξερεις ποτε τι γινεται...


αίτηση που;

----------


## sexrazat

> Αυτα για τις προσληψεις γιοκ... φανταζομαι τα λετε για Αθηνα... γιατι εδω πανω προσληψεις γινονται απλα με το σταγονομετρο...
> 
> Στο μονο τμημα οπως ξαναειπα που οντως παγωσαν και εδω οι προσληψεις απο 1/12/2010 ειναι το 1242...
> 
> Για τον Προμηθεα και τα αλλα προγραμματα...εχω να πω πως μαθαινονται την 1η βδομαδα...(εκτος αν δεν σ κοβει) εξαλλου υποτιθεται οτι μπαινουν ανθρωποι με παρεμφερη αντικειμενα σπουδων(ΤΗΜΜΥ, Πληροφορικαριοι)...
> 
> Κατι που δεν ανεφερθηκε ειναι οτι δουλευουν και πολλα παιδια ως πρακτικη απο ΤΕΙ... δεν θα θιξω με λεπτομερεια το ζητημα... αλλα οποιος εχει δουλεψει ξερει τι γινεται σε σχεση με τους 3.5ωρους...
> 
> Τελος, για την Α.Ε Οτε... χρονια τωρα ακουγαμε απο τους Προισταμενους οτι οι φοιτητες δεν τους κανουν... 
> ...


Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Πχ Φλεβάρη - Ιούνη - Σεπτέβρη με τις εξεταστικές τα τμήματα αδειάζουν από τις φοιτητικές άδειες. Φυσικά και θα πάει ο φοιτητής να γράψει. Εγώ σαν υπηρεσία τι θα κάνω; Θα το κλείσω το μαγαζί;

Προχθές κάποιος πιτσιρίκος από κομματική νεολαία διεκδικούσε 1 μήνα άδεια σε κάθε εξεταστική πληρωμένη :Whistle:  Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα αρκεί να την πληρώνει το κόμμα του και να μου στείλει και αντικαταστάτες. Υποθέτω φυσικά ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις επιχειρήσεις του κομματός του.

----------


## Pekovits

ρε παιδια τωρα ειδα το μυνημα και προσπαθω να κανω αιτηση αλλα μου βγαζει η σελιδα σφαλμα,αυτο σημαινει οτι εχουν κλησει οι αιτησεις??και δεν καταλαβα πρεπει να εχω καρτα ανεργιας για να κανω την αιτηση???

----------


## limplixos

> ρε παιδια τωρα ειδα το μυνημα και προσπαθω να κανω αιτηση αλλα μου βγαζει η σελιδα σφαλμα,αυτο σημαινει οτι εχουν κλησει οι αιτησεις??και δεν καταλαβα πρεπει να εχω καρτα ανεργιας για να κανω την αιτηση???


Φοιτητής πρέπει να είσαι. Δεν έχει σχέση αν έχεις ή όχι κάρτα ανεργίας. Και ναι, έχει σταματήσει η υποβολή αιτήσεων εδώ και ένα χρόνο (εδώ έχουν σταματήσει οι προσλήψεις!  :Sad:  ) .

----------


## treli@ris

Δεν εχουνε ανοιξει θεσεις ωστε να γινουν αιτησεις.

----------


## sexrazat

Λογικά πάντως θα ανοίξει το θέμα πάλι σε λίγο καιρό με τη λήξη των παλιών συμβάσεων.

----------


## Pekovits

και ποτε λετε να ανοιξει ρε παιδια???

----------


## limplixos

> Λογικά πάντως θα ανοίξει το θέμα πάλι σε λίγο καιρό με τη λήξη των παλιών συμβάσεων.


Μα αφού δεν θα ξαναπροσλάβουν φοιτητές...  :Sorry:

----------


## sexrazat

> Μα αφού δεν θα ξαναπροσλάβουν φοιτητές...


Μόνο φοιτήτριες :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

:Twisted Evil:

----------


## Hmmytheos

> Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Πχ Φλεβάρη - Ιούνη - Σεπτέβρη με τις εξεταστικές τα τμήματα αδειάζουν από τις φοιτητικές άδειες. Φυσικά και θα πάει ο φοιτητής να γράψει. Εγώ σαν υπηρεσία τι θα κάνω; Θα το κλείσω το μαγαζί;
> 
> Προχθές κάποιος πιτσιρίκος από κομματική νεολαία διεκδικούσε 1 μήνα άδεια σε κάθε εξεταστική πληρωμένη Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα αρκεί να την πληρώνει το κόμμα του και να μου στείλει και αντικαταστάτες. Υποθέτω φυσικά ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις επιχειρήσεις του κομματός του.


Δεν υπονοησα σε κανενα σημειο οτι τα πραγματα ειναι απλα... 
στα πλαισια της κουβεντας στο φορουμ προσπαθησα να ειμαι λακωνικος...
Εξαλλου ο καθενας μπορει να βγαλει τα δικα του συμπερασματα...

Τωρα για τις εξεταστικες... αυτο ειναι ρε συ το προβλημα και δεν θελουν τους φοιτητες?
Εν τελει εγω τα παρουσιαζω απλα? Οι φοιτητικες αδειες που επιτρεπονταν στο 12μηνο ηταν 30... και πανω απο 10 δυσκολα επαιρνε καποιος σε μια εξεταστικη. Προφανως και γινοταν προγραμματισμος πολυ πριν για το ποιοι θα παρουν και ποτε θα παρουν... Οποτε αυτα περι παραλυσης του τμηματος δεν ισχυουν... μια χαρα δουλευε το τμημα. 

Τα πραγματικα αιτια της σημερινης καταστασης δεν θεωρω οτι εχουν να κανουν σε καμια περιπτωση με το γεγονος οτι οι φοιτητες ειναι αντιπαραγωγικοι...κατι που αλλωστε δεν ισχυει...(και αυτο ειναι μια αλλη μεγαλη κουβεντα).

PS: food for thought...
Γιατι ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινησε once upon a time τις προκηρυξεις για φοιτητες?
α1 = γιατι το αισθημα κοινωνικης ευθυνης του ηταν μεγαλο? 
(ήχος Buzzer)  Wrong!!!

----------


## sexrazat

> Δεν υπονοησα σε κανενα σημειο οτι τα πραγματα ειναι απλα... 
> στα πλαισια της κουβεντας στο φορουμ προσπαθησα να ειμαι λακωνικος...
> Εξαλλου ο καθενας μπορει να βγαλει τα δικα του συμπερασματα...
> 
> Τωρα για τις εξεταστικες... αυτο ειναι ρε συ το προβλημα και δεν θελουν τους φοιτητες?
> Εν τελει εγω τα παρουσιαζω απλα? Οι φοιτητικες αδειες που επιτρεπονταν στο 12μηνο ηταν 30... και πανω απο 10 δυσκολα επαιρνε καποιος σε μια εξεταστικη. Προφανως και γινοταν προγραμματισμος πολυ πριν για το ποιοι θα παρουν και ποτε θα παρουν... Οποτε αυτα περι παραλυσης του τμηματος δεν ισχυουν... μια χαρα δουλευε το τμημα. 
> 
> Τα πραγματικα αιτια της σημερινης καταστασης δεν θεωρω οτι εχουν να κανουν σε καμια περιπτωση με το γεγονος οτι οι φοιτητες ειναι αντιπαραγωγικοι...κατι που αλλωστε δεν ισχυει...(και αυτο ειναι μια αλλη μεγαλη κουβεντα).
> 
> ...


Δεν είπα ότι οι φοιτητές είναι αντιπαραγωγικοί. Κέντρα πληροφοριών, βλαβών,  telemarketing κλπ μόνο με έκτακτους μπορούν να δουλέψουν. Οι εταιρείες στο εξωτερικό εναλλάσουν συνέχεια τους εργαζόμενους στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα γιατί πολύ λογικά οι άνθρωποι σύντομα κλατάρουν από την ένταση της δουλειάς και δεν αποδίδουν.

Μόνιμοι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ σε τηλ. κέντρα είναι ανέκδοτο. Θα βγάζουν το 1/3 της δουλειάς των εκτάκτων και σε 2-3 μήνες θα λακίσουν.

Η λύση για μένα είναι δοκιμαστική περίοδος και επιλογή όσων μπορούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά. Και όχι συμβάσεις πάνω από 4 μήνες. Ξέρω ότι θα ακουσθούν ένα σωρό ενστάσεις αλλά αυτή είναι η σκληρή πραγματικότητα μπας και γλυτώσουμε καμιά Teleperfomance πχ

ΥΣ Το μια χαρά δουλεύει το τμήμα δεν ισχύει. Το τμήμα υπολειτουργεί. Και αν σε κέντρα πληροφοριών, αναγγελίας βλαβών κλπ το πρόβλημα είναι η εξυπηρέτηση των συνδρομητών, στα telemarketing πχ είναι η κάθετη πτώση των πωλήσεων. Αν δεν βρεθεί μια κοινά αποδεκτή λύση φοβάμει ότι το πράγμα θα στραβώσει και πολύ σύντομα μιας και ανταγωνισμός έχει αγριέψει.

........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> PS: food for thought...
> Γιατι ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινησε once upon a time τις προκηρυξεις για φοιτητες?
> α1 = γιατι το αισθημα κοινωνικης ευθυνης του ηταν μεγαλο? 
> (ήχος Buzzer)  Wrong!!!


Γιατί έπαιρνε επιδοτήσεις και γιατί διάφοροι κάνανε πολιτική πάνω στις πλάτες των φοιτητών. Ας είναι καλά ο Πεπονής που με τον ΑΣΕΠ περιόρισε τελείως σχεδόν αυτή την κατάσταση. Αλλά αυτό είναι παρελθόν. Από δω και πέρα τι γίνεται.

----------


## Art2007

Οπότε υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να επανεκκινήσουν οι προσλήψεις φοιτητών (έστω με 4μηνες) από την ίδια προκήρυξη; Γιστί εγώ το είχα δεδομένο ότι το πράγμα πάει κατά teleperformance μεριά...

4μηνες με δυνατότητα μιας ανανέωσης αξιοκρατικά με βάση τις αποδόσεις του καθενός μου ακούγεται απόλυτα λογικό.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η μητρική DT έχει ένα ενιαίο call center με πολύ καλά εκπαιδευμένο προσωπικο, όχι πολυάριθμο, συμβάσεις αορίστου και αρκετά καλές αμοιβές. Θα επιβάλλει μήπως και στον οτε το αντίστοιχο μοντέλο;

----------


## goddrad

Ξερει κανεις καθε ποτε γινονται αυτες οι προκυρηξεις δηλαδη αν προκειται να ξανακανει ο οτε ?

----------


## Αστροβασίλης

Λοιπον για να πω ΤΗΝ ΜΟΝΗ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ μιας και δουλευω στο 11888 του ΣΥΓΚΡΟΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΟΓΟΥ ΠΩΛΗΣΕΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗΣ ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ ΠΑΤΡΩΝ.
Τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα μονο λογω των φοιτητικων αδειων στις εξεταστικες αλλα σημερα ημουν υπερωρια 30 λεπτα και η δουλεια βγηκε. Μικρη αναμονη ειχε ( χωρις χρεωση ) ως τις εντεκα και μιση. Καποιοι  ( sexrazat ) θα πρεπει να σταματησουν να μιλανε διοτι κακο κανουν. Μια χαρα ειναι γενικα το τμημα και σημερα τις κλησεις τις ξεπεταγα μπαμ μπαμ.  Υπαρχει θεμα με τα εξαιρεσιμα της κυριακης ΝΑΙ πλεον σου δινουν ρεπο μεσα στην εβδομαδα ( στην αρχη για πειραματισμο ). Και γω ειμαι υπερ των τεσσαρων μηνων με δικαιωμα δυο ανανεωσεων. 
Ναι τα πραγματα εχουν δυσκολεψει αλλα το παλευουμε! Οποτε παμε εκει δινουμε τον καλυτερο εαυτο μας. 
Ναι υπαρχουν οι περιπτωσεις φοιτητων που λετε και σε αυτο δινει λυση η τετραμηνη συμβαση. 
Το λοιπον τα πραγματα μεση εκει ειναι ρευστα κανενας δε ξερει τι θα γινει τον απριλιο το επαναλαμβανω τον απριλιο και ολοι αναμενουν. Φοιτητες στη πατρα τουλαχιστον στο 11888 θα παρουν τον απριλιο φανταζομαι λογω ληξης των τετραμηνων. 
Μαλιστα ακουγα μια εποπτρια να λεει οτι η δουλεια στο 13888 καλα γενικα.

----------


## butman

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.....εγω που εκανα περυσι ετηση...υπαρχει περιπτωση να με παρουν καποια στιγμη...φετοσ για παραδειγμα να μου πουν να παω??

----------


## sexrazat

> Λοιπον για να πω ΤΗΝ ΜΟΝΗ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ μιας και δουλευω στο 11888 του ΣΥΓΚΡΟΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΟΓΟΥ ΠΩΛΗΣΕΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗΣ ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ ΠΑΤΡΩΝ.
> Τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα μονο λογω των φοιτητικων αδειων στις εξεταστικες αλλα σημερα ημουν υπερωρια 30 λεπτα και η δουλεια βγηκε. Μικρη αναμονη ειχε ( χωρις χρεωση ) ως τις εντεκα και μιση. Καποιοι  ( sexrazat ) θα πρεπει να σταματησουν να μιλανε διοτι κακο κανουν. Μια χαρα ειναι γενικα το τμημα και σημερα τις κλησεις τις ξεπεταγα μπαμ μπαμ.  Υπαρχει θεμα με τα εξαιρεσιμα της κυριακης ΝΑΙ πλεον σου δινουν ρεπο μεσα στην εβδομαδα ( στην αρχη για πειραματισμο ). Και γω ειμαι υπερ των τεσσαρων μηνων με δικαιωμα δυο ανανεωσεων. 
> Ναι τα πραγματα εχουν δυσκολεψει αλλα το παλευουμε! Οποτε παμε εκει δινουμε τον καλυτερο εαυτο μας. 
> Ναι υπαρχουν οι περιπτωσεις φοιτητων που λετε και σε αυτο δινει λυση η τετραμηνη συμβαση. 
> Το λοιπον τα πραγματα μεση εκει ειναι ρευστα κανενας δε ξερει τι θα γινει τον απριλιο το επαναλαμβανω τον απριλιο και ολοι αναμενουν. Φοιτητες στη πατρα τουλαχιστον στο 11888 θα παρουν τον απριλιο φανταζομαι λογω ληξης των τετραμηνων. 
> Μαλιστα ακουγα μια εποπτρια να λεει οτι η δουλεια στο 13888 καλα γενικα.


Φίλε η μόνη αλήθεια προφανώς αφορά το 11888 της Πάτρας που αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το 8ο ή 9ο call center του ΟΤΕ από άποψη κόσμου και σπουδαιότητας.  Μπράβο που το παλεύετε και δίνετε τον καλύτερο εαυτό σας γιατί στο κάτω κάτω η δουλειά σας είναι. Πιθανότατα δεν ζείτε από αυτή ούτε το ονειρό σας είναι να μείνετε για πάντα αλλά σαν προσωρινή απασχόληση είναι πιθανόν ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει στην αγορά αυτή τη στιγμή.

Αλλά  επετρεψέ μου να σου πω επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω μια πολύ σφαιρικότερη γνώση του θέματος, ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι και τόσο ευχάριστα. Και όχι μόνο για σας αλλά και για τους μόνιμους πολύ από τους οποίους φοβάμαι ότι θα προσγειωθούν ανώμαλα στα επόμενα 2-3 χρόνια.

Κακό για μένα δεν κάνει κάποιος που επισημαίνει μια πραγματικότητα αλλά αυτός που προσπαθεί να την αγνοήσει. Και το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα ήθελα να δω στη δουλειά μου θα ήταν η Teleperfomance. :Thumb down:

----------


## Αστροβασίλης

Λοιπον φιλε σεχραζατ πολλα ακουγονται. Οφειλω να πω οτι ακουγονται μειωσεις μσθων απο απριλη. Τα πραγματα ειναι ρευστα. Μαλιστα σε ενα αλλο φορουμ ακουγεται οτι δεν θα ξαναπαρουν φοιτητες. http://www.forums.gr/showthread.php?...%D4%C5/page300

Εγω εχω να πω οτι οι συμβασεις οσων μπηκαν δεκεμβρη και γεναρη ληγουν 31 μαρτιου. Κατι σημαινει αυτο. Κατι θα γινει τον Απριλιο. 

@ σεχραζατ. Απ οτι φαινεται εχεις σχεση με τον οτε. Ξερεις αν επιδοτουσαν τον ΟΤΕ να εχει φοτητες στα κεντρα του; Το εχω ξανακουσει αυτο.

----------


## marcus1

> @ σεχραζατ. Απ οτι φαινεται εχεις σχεση με τον οτε. Ξερεις αν επιδοτουσαν τον ΟΤΕ να εχει φοτητες στα κεντρα του; Το εχω ξανακουσει αυτο.


Ως πρώην φοιτητής-συμβασιούχος, που διατηρεί επαφή με μόνιμους οτετζήδες, αυτό που έχω ακούσει είναι ότι πρόκειται για ραδιοαρβύλλα, πιθανώς με σκοπό να τα ρίξουν στο κακό ΔΝΤ ή την κακή Ευρώπη όταν σταματήσουν τις προσλήψεις φοιτητών. Η μόνη επιδότηση που υπήρχε ήταν η πληρωμή ορισμένων φοιτητικών αδειών κατευθείων από τον ΟΑΕΔ. Καμία σχέση με επιδοτούμενη εργασία και τα τοιαύτα. Ο σεξραζάτ ας με διορθώσει αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## sexrazat

> Λοιπον φιλε σεχραζατ πολλα ακουγονται. Οφειλω να πω οτι ακουγονται μειωσεις μσθων απο απριλη. Τα πραγματα ειναι ρευστα. Μαλιστα σε ενα αλλο φορουμ ακουγεται οτι δεν θα ξαναπαρουν φοιτητες. http://www.forums.gr/showthread.php?...%D4%C5/page300
> 
> Εγω εχω να πω οτι οι συμβασεις οσων μπηκαν δεκεμβρη και γεναρη ληγουν 31 μαρτιου. Κατι σημαινει αυτο. Κατι θα γινει τον Απριλιο. 
> 
> @ σεχραζατ. Απ οτι φαινεται εχεις σχεση με τον οτε. Ξερεις αν επιδοτουσαν τον ΟΤΕ να εχει φοτητες στα κεντρα του; Το εχω ξανακουσει αυτο.


Για αρχή από 1/5/11 με την αύξηση των ωρών εργασίας του μονίμου προσωπικού από 37,5 σε 40 την εβδομάδα, αυξάνεται και το ωράριο εργασίας των φοιτητών από 3,36 σε 4 ώρες ημερησίως.

----------


## Hmmytheos

Το 11888 της Θεσσαλονικης οπως εχει γινει ηδη και στην Πατρα κλεινει και μεταφερεται σε θυγατρικη του ομιλου ΟΤΕ(αυτο βεβαια σημαινει μεγαλη αυτοματη μειωση προσληψεων φοιτητων καθως ειναι μακραν το πολυπληθεστερο τμημα), πολλοι μονιμοι απο το 11888 παιρνουν μεταταξεις για αλλα τμηματα οπως το 1242 το οποιο εδω πανω απο 1/7 γινεται 24ωρο(νομιζω ηταν και πριν απλα τωρα θα δουλευουν ολο το ωραριο οι φοιτητες). 

Πηραν προσφατα γυρω στα 30 ατομα στο 1242 της θεσσαλονικης και πρεπει να εχει φτασει η γενικη σειρα πανω απο 130...

----------


## blackwar

> Για αρχή από 1/5/11 με την αύξηση των ωρών εργασίας του μονίμου προσωπικού από 37,5 σε 40 την εβδομάδα, αυξάνεται και το ωράριο εργασίας των φοιτητών από 3,36 σε 4 ώρες ημερησίως.


Με ιδιο μισθο ολα αυτα;;;;. ΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ Ο ΥΠΕΡΚΕΡΔΟΦΟΡΟΣ ΟΤΕ?

----------


## marcus1

> Με ιδιο μισθο ολα αυτα;;;;. ΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ Ο ΥΠΕΡΚΕΡΔΟΦΟΡΟΣ ΟΤΕ?


Lol! Ντροπή να δουλεύουν 8 ώρες την ημέρα αντί για 7,5. Μιλάμε για σύγχρονη δουλεία!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Off Topic


		Όσο για το "ποιός ήθελε να πουληθεί", ξέρω εγώ? Αυτοί που ψήφιζαν "Τσοβόλα δώστα όλα" (πασοκ ανδρέα) και "όλα τα κιλά, όλα τα λεφτά" (νουδου ανεψιού) βυθίζοντάς μας στα χρέη που μας οδήγησαν στην πτώχευση. Τώρα μουντζώνουν στις πλατείες, αλλά ξέχασαν να κουβαλήσουν μαζί τους καθρέφτες.

----------


## sexrazat

> Με ιδιο μισθο ολα αυτα;;;;. ΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ Ο ΥΠΕΡΚΕΡΔΟΦΟΡΟΣ ΟΤΕ?


Μόνο που αγνοείς το μισθό. Σχεδόν 500 € το μήνα καθαρά, με όλα τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα εξασφαλισμένα για 4 ώρες δουλειάς και με τις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες, στην ελεύθερη αγορά δεν τα βρίσκεις ούτε στο ονειρό σου συνήθως.

Τέλος πάντων οι τελευταίες σειρές που ήταν να απολυθούν πήραν παράταση για 3 μήνες. Μια καινούργια που μπήκε η σύμβαση είναι 3μηνη και ΙΚΑ.

----------


## marcus1

> Μόνο που αγνοείς το μισθό. Σχεδόν 500 € το μήνα καθαρά, με όλα τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα εξασφαλισμένα για 4 ώρες δουλειάς και με τις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες, στην ελεύθερη αγορά δεν τα βρίσκεις ούτε στο ονειρό σου συνήθως.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων οι τελευταίες σειρές που ήταν να απολυθούν πήραν παράταση για 3 μήνες. Μια καινούργια που μπήκε η σύμβαση είναι 3μηνη και ΙΚΑ.


ΙΚΑ ε? Μετέφεραν και τους OTEplusίτες στο σιχαμερότερο ταμείο του κόσμου, ή για την ώρα έχουν μόνο τους συμβασιούχους φοιτητές εκεί? Η διαφορά ποιότητας περίθαλψης ανάμεσα στα δύο ταμεία (ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ και ΙΚΑ) είναι περίπου εκείνη μεταξύ νοσοκομείου στην Ουγκάντα, και νοσοκομείου στο Λουξεμβούργο. (βασικά, επί της ουσίας _δεν έχεις_ κάλυψη για ιατρικές εξετάσεις στο ΙΚΑ, μόνο για φάρμακα - τα ιατρεία του ΙΚΑ είναι ποντιακό ανέκδοτο). 
*
Από την άλλη δεν είναι πολύ αστείο ότι όσοι ξιφουλκούν υπέρ του "δημόσιου χαρακτήρα" των "κοινωνικών αγαθών" των υπηρεσιών τους, όταν πρόκειται για το τομάρι τους απολαμβάνουν ασφαλιστικά ταμεία όπως η ΟΑΠ-ΔΕΗ και το ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ, που τους καλύπτουν για εξετάσεις σε ιδιωτικά ιατρεία??? Αφού είναι τόσο υπέρ του "δημοσίου χαρακτήρα", θα είχε πλάκα να τους μεταφέρουν όλους στο ΙΚΑ ώστε να χαίρονται τις ποιότητες του "δημόσιου φορέα υγείας" που ταλαιπωρεί τους άλλους έλληνες, αντί να διαλέγουν τον ιδιώτη γιατρό της επιλογής τους και να καλύπτει τα έξοδά τους το ταμείο τους. Έτσι δεν είναι?*

----------


## Hmmytheos

στο 1242 εδω οι προσληψεις συνεχιζουν κανονικοτατα... 
γυρω στο 175 η κανονικη σειρα...

οβερ

----------


## pat122

> στο 1242 εδω οι προσληψεις συνεχιζουν κανονικοτατα... 
> γυρω στο 175 η κανονικη σειρα...
> 
> οβερ


πολυ καλο αυτο για τους φοιτητες. πως ξεφυγε απο τους γερμανους αυτο?!μπορει φυσικα να τους βγαινει πιο οικονομικα αν εκμεταλευονται την ζητηση απο τους φοιτητες

----------


## Hmmytheos

στο 24ωρο 1242 εδω... το νουμερο ξεπερασε το 220 στην κανονικη σειρα...

----------


## mgkillme

Γνωρίζουμε αν μπορεί κάποιος να υποβάλλει ακόμα αιτήσεις?
Στο  link http://www.ote.gr/portal/page/portal...ents-vacancies ,δυστυχώς, δεν βλέπω κάποια επιλογη....

----------


## pi03b331

Απο 1242 Αθήνας έχουμε εικόνα αυτό το καιρό σε πιο νούμερο είναι η κανονική σειρά κατάταξης? Ή αν υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσουμε....  :Thinking: 
thx!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hmmytheos

> Γνωρίζουμε αν μπορεί κάποιος να υποβάλλει ακόμα αιτήσεις?
> Στο  link http://www.ote.gr/portal/page/portal...ents-vacancies ,δυστυχώς, δεν βλέπω κάποια επιλογη....


αιτηση για 4ωρη εργασια ως φοιτητης δεν μπορεις να κανεις η προθεσμια ηταν για το Δεκεμβρη του 2009...

τωρα αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να δουλεψεις ως πρακτικη στον Οτε, 8ωρο,
http://www.ote.gr/portal/page/portal...areer/practice

----------


## Hmmytheos

Φεβρουαριο-Μαρτιο τελειωνει το καθεστως της 4ωρης φοιτητικης απασχολησης...
και για οποιον ενδιαφερεται εχει βγει νεα προκηρυξη για 6ωρη Απασχοληση ΟΤΕ-plus...

Υπαρχει τοπικ και εδω... αλλα γενικα στη σελιδα της Oteplus μπορει κανεις να βρει ευκολα την προκηρυξη !

----------


## CHRISWOOL

Γιατι ρε παιδια εμφανιζει error η σελιδα?

----------


## FuS

Ανοίγει κανονικά η σελίδα σε εμένα.

----------


## CHRISWOOL

αα θελει  explorer ενω ειχα μοζιιλα

----------


## FuS

Με firefox μπαινω και εγω.

----------


## postit

Τελικά τι απολα ισχυει αποσα ακουγονται? Παιρνουνε κόσμο για ημιαπασχοληση? Και αυτο με το 6 ωρο (ημιαπασχοληση θεωρω) είναι άλλο απαυτο με την πρακτικη? Είχανε δουλέωει πολλοι γνωστοι με το 4ωρο και ηταν καλη φαση...πανε αυτα...

----------


## marcus1

> Τελικά τι απολα ισχυει αποσα ακουγονται? Παιρνουνε κόσμο για ημιαπασχοληση? Και αυτο με το 6 ωρο (ημιαπασχοληση θεωρω) είναι άλλο απαυτο με την πρακτικη? Είχανε δουλέωει πολλοι γνωστοι με το 4ωρο και ηταν καλη φαση...πανε αυτα...


Καμία σχέση με το 4ωρο των φοιτητών. Στις φοιτητικές συμβάσεις υπήρχε πίνακας κατάταξης και προσλαμβάνονταν με αποκλειστικό κριτήριο τον βαθμό απολυτηρίου Λυκείου. Εντελώς ξεκάθαρα πράγματα.

Η συγκεκριμένη προκήρυξη, που τις αντικαθιστά, αντίθετα, ΟΥΡΛΙΑΖΕΙ ότι είναι διάτρητη. Ούτε μόρια, ούτε πίνακες κατάταξης, ούτε κριτήρια πρόσληψης, ούτε τίποτα. Μόνο συνέντευξη. Οπότε, για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημά σου, αν δεν έχεις βύσμα στο οποίο να απευθύνεις αυτή την ερώτηση, απλώς μην χολοσκάς...

----------


## sexrazat

> Καμία σχέση με το 4ωρο των φοιτητών. Στις φοιτητικές συμβάσεις υπήρχε πίνακας κατάταξης και προσλαμβάνονταν με αποκλειστικό κριτήριο τον βαθμό απολυτηρίου Λυκείου. Εντελώς ξεκάθαρα πράγματα.
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη προκήρυξη, που τις αντικαθιστά, αντίθετα, ΟΥΡΛΙΑΖΕΙ ότι είναι διάτρητη. Ούτε μόρια, ούτε πίνακες κατάταξης, ούτε κριτήρια πρόσληψης, ούτε τίποτα. Μόνο συνέντευξη. Οπότε, για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημά σου, αν δεν έχεις βύσμα στο οποίο να απευθύνεις αυτή την ερώτηση, απλώς μην χολοσκάς...


Δεν ξέρω καμιά ιδιωτική εταιρεία που να προσλαμβάνει άτομα μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. Δυστυχώς δουλειά με φοιτητές και με τις δεδομένες συνθήκες στην αγορά δεν έβγαινε. Πχ στις 3 εξεταστικές κάθε χρονιάς όλα τα κέντρα άδειαζαν. Δυνατότητες επιλογής του κόσμου πρακτικά δεν υπήρχαν. Καλοί κακοί στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.

 Η προκήρυξη είναι στη σωστή κατεύθυνση και όλοι θα περάσουν από συνεντεύξεις επιτροπών. Και επειδή όλα μετριούνται πλέον με το αποτέλεσμα και η ίδια η θέση αυτών που επιλέγουν νομίζω ότι διαθέτουν κοινή λογική. Ακόμα και όσοι επιλεγούν δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα προσληφθούν γιατί θα περάσουν από δεύτερη επιλογή και δοκιμαστική περίοδο.

----------


## mplamplampla

> Δεν ξέρω καμιά ιδιωτική εταιρεία που να προσλαμβάνει άτομα μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. Δυστυχώς δουλειά με φοιτητές και με τις δεδομένες συνθήκες στην αγορά δεν έβγαινε. Πχ στις 3 εξεταστικές κάθε χρονιάς όλα τα κέντρα άδειαζαν. Δυνατότητες επιλογής του κόσμου πρακτικά δεν υπήρχαν. Καλοί κακοί στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.
> 
>  Η προκήρυξη είναι στη σωστή κατεύθυνση και όλοι θα περάσουν από συνεντεύξεις επιτροπών. Και επειδή όλα μετριούνται πλέον με το αποτέλεσμα και η ίδια η θέση αυτών που επιλέγουν νομίζω ότι διαθέτουν κοινή λογική. Ακόμα και όσοι επιλεγούν δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα προσληφθούν γιατί θα περάσουν από δεύτερη επιλογή και δοκιμαστική περίοδο.


Ε, τότε να το καταργήσουμε το ΑΣΕΠ και στο δημόσιο να προσλαμβάνουμε τους καλύτερους μετά από συνέντευξη όπως παλιά  :Smile:  . Ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να είναι πλέον ιδιωτικού δικαίου αλλά καθώς το δημόσιο είναι ακόμα μεγαλομέτοχος θα πρέπει να φροντίζει για το αδιάβλητο των προσλήψεων.

----------


## sexrazat

> Ε, τότε να το καταργήσουμε το ΑΣΕΠ και στο δημόσιο να προσλαμβάνουμε τους καλύτερους μετά από συνέντευξη όπως παλιά  . Ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να είναι πλέον ιδιωτικού δικαίου αλλά καθώς το δημόσιο είναι ακόμα μεγαλομέτοχος θα πρέπει να φροντίζει για το αδιάβλητο των προσλήψεων.


Κανένας δεν είπε να καταργήσουμε το ΑΣΕΠ. Μην μπερδεύουμε τον Δημόσιο με τον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Ο ΟΤΕ καλώς ή κακώς είναι ιδιωτική εταιρεία και το Δημόσιο έχει πάψει εδώ και καιρό να είναι μεγαλομέτοχος. Τον έχει πουλήσει είτε αυτό μας αρέσει είτε όχι.

----------


## karetsos

> Ε, τότε να το καταργήσουμε το ΑΣΕΠ και στο δημόσιο να προσλαμβάνουμε τους καλύτερους μετά από συνέντευξη όπως παλιά  . Ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να είναι πλέον ιδιωτικού δικαίου αλλά καθώς το δημόσιο είναι ακόμα μεγαλομέτοχος θα πρέπει να φροντίζει για το αδιάβλητο των προσλήψεων.



πάλι με χρόνια, με καιρούς...

----------


## Hmmytheos

Αυτα για το οτι τα κεντρα αδειαζουν στις εξεταστικες τα χουμε ξαναπει, δεν ισχυουν... τουλ. για εδω πανω που γνωριζω...
Το ζητημα ειναι αλλου οπως ειπαν και αλλοι... 
Μεχρι προσφατα ο ΟΤΕ επαιρνε καποια κονδυλια για να ασκησει "κοινωνικη πολιτικη"(ή τεσπα οταν το δημοσιο ειχε μεγαλο κομματι εκανε αυτην την επιλογη για διαφορους λογους) προσλαμβανοντας φοιτητες, τωρα που αυτα κοπηκαν δια παντος και οντας κατα το μεγαλυτερο κομματι ιδιωτικη επιχειρηση που στοχο εχει τη μεγιστοποιηση του κερδους τερματιζει αυτες τις προσληψεις που πια ειναι ζημιογονες συγκριτικα με το καθεστως της OtePlus. Μιλαμε για περιπου τα ιδια χρηματα +2 ωρες... 
οποτε καταλαβαινει κανεις γιατι γινονται οι αλλαγες μεταξυ αλλων...

----------


## tolisscsd

> Ο ΟΤΕ καλώς ή κακώς είναι ιδιωτική εταιρεία και το Δημόσιο έχει πάψει εδώ και καιρό να είναι μεγαλομέτοχος.


Το Δημόσιο *είναι* μεγαλομέτοχος στον ΟΤΕ (κατέχει το ~5% των μετοχών του).

----------


## sexrazat

> Το Δημόσιο *είναι* μεγαλομέτοχος στον ΟΤΕ (κατέχει το ~5% των μετοχών του).


Προφανώς με το 5% ασκεί τη Διοίκηση και παίρνει και αποφάσεις.

........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτα για το οτι τα κεντρα αδειαζουν στις εξεταστικες τα χουμε ξαναπει, δεν ισχυουν... τουλ. για εδω πανω που γνωριζω...
> Το ζητημα ειναι αλλου οπως ειπαν και αλλοι... 
> Μεχρι προσφατα ο ΟΤΕ επαιρνε καποια κονδυλια για να ασκησει "κοινωνικη πολιτικη"(ή τεσπα οταν το δημοσιο ειχε μεγαλο κομματι εκανε αυτην την επιλογη για διαφορους λογους) προσλαμβανοντας φοιτητες, τωρα που αυτα κοπηκαν δια παντος και οντας κατα το μεγαλυτερο κομματι ιδιωτικη επιχειρηση που στοχο εχει τη μεγιστοποιηση του κερδους τερματιζει αυτες τις προσληψεις που πια ειναι ζημιογονες συγκριτικα με το καθεστως της OtePlus. Μιλαμε για περιπου τα ιδια χρηματα +2 ωρες... 
> οποτε καταλαβαινει κανεις γιατι γινονται οι αλλαγες μεταξυ αλλων...


Μιλάμε βασικά για στελέχωση με ανθρώπους που θα έχουν προοπτική για μονιμότερη εργασιακή σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν θα είναι περαστικοί. Και το βασικότερο θα επιλέγονται και θα κρίνονται. Το αν θα επιλέγονται σωστά και θα κρίνονται σωστά μπορούμε να το κουβεντιάζουμε ώρες. Αλλά είναι αδιανόητο στη σημερινή πραγματικότητα μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία σ' ένα τόσο ανταγωνιστικό περιβάλλον να μην μπορεί να επιλέξει τους υπαλλήλους της.

----------


## emeliss

Τεράστιος μέτοχος είναι με 5%...Μπορεί να αποφασίσει για την μάρκα στο χαρτί υγείας.

----------


## marcus1

sexrazat και emeliss, έχουν μια λογική αυτά που λέτε. αλλά από την άλλη, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω ακούσει ιδιωτική εταιρεία που να μην ζητάει, για παράδειγμα, βαθμό πτυχίου από τους πτυχιούχους που θέλει να προσλάβει. ούτε καν απλή αναγραφή του στις αιτήσεις! με τριάντα χιλιάδες αιτήσεις (σχεδόν τόσες έχουν γίνει! μια πόλη για θέσεις των 600€ - αυτή είναι η "ισχυρή Ελλάδα" του σήμερα!) πόσο διεξοδικές συνεντεύξεις μπορούν να κάνουν, ώστε να τις έχουν καταστήσει μοναδικό κριτήριο επιλογής? νομίζω είναι προφανές ότι τα κριτήρια θα είναι άλλα.

ΥΓ: Η Εθνική Τράπεζα θεωρείται ότι λειτουργεί με κριτήρια ιδιωτικού τομέα εδώ και χρόνια, δεν έχει καμία υποχρέωση να δώσει λόγο για τις προσλήψεις της, και παρόλα αυτά ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕ τον ασεπ, το 2004, για να αναλάβει την διεξαγωγή γραπτού διαγωνισμού. Γιατί ήθελε να προσλάβει τους καταλληλότερους για τις θέσεις. Το αναφέρω ως μέτρο σύγκρισης.

----------


## emeliss

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες για τι θέσεις μιλάμε. Δεν πρόκειται για θέσεις στον ΟΤΕ. Είναι θέσεις σε θυγατρική που τους θέλουν για κάνα χρόνο και μάλιστα μερικής απασχόλησης και του χρόνου βλέπουμε. Είναι θέσεις χαμηλόμισθες οπότε δεν θέλουν πτυχιούχους.

Ακόμα και σε αυτές τις κακές θέσεις θα παίξει το μιλητό γιατί ο ΟΤΕ είναι μια εταιρία που ακόμα πληρώνει κάθε μήνα χωρίς καθυστέρηση. Για τον ίδιο λόγο παίρνουν τηλέφωνα βουλευτές για θέσεις σε αλυσίδες σούπερ μάρκετ.

----------


## tsioy

> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες για τι θέσεις μιλάμε. Δεν πρόκειται για θέσεις στον  ΟΤΕ. Είναι θέσεις σε θυγατρική που τους θέλουν για κάνα χρόνο και  μάλιστα μερικής απασχόλησης και του χρόνου βλέπουμε. Είναι θέσεις  χαμηλόμισθες οπότε δεν θέλουν πτυχιούχους.
> 
> Ακόμα και σε αυτές τις κακές θέσεις θα παίξει το μιλητό γιατί ο ΟΤΕ  είναι μια εταιρία που ακόμα πληρώνει κάθε μήνα χωρίς καθυστέρηση. Για  τον ίδιο λόγο παίρνουν τηλέφωνα βουλευτές για θέσεις σε αλυσίδες σούπερ  μάρκετ.


Θέλουν. Υπήρχαν διαφορετικοί κωδικοί αγγελιάς για υπάλληλους με απολυτήριο λυκείου για για υπάλληλους με πτυχίο ΤΕΙ ή ΑΕΙ.
Για το μιλητό, δυστυχώς θα συμφωνήσω... Είναι ο αξιοκρατικός "ιδιωτικός τομέας" βλέπετε.

----------


## sexrazat

> Θέλουν. Υπήρχαν διαφορετικοί κωδικοί αγγελιάς για υπάλληλους με απολυτήριο λυκείου για για υπάλληλους με πτυχίο ΤΕΙ ή ΑΕΙ.
> Για το μιλητό, δυστυχώς θα συμφωνήσω... Είναι ο αξιοκρατικός "ιδιωτικός τομέας" βλέπετε.


Υπάρχουν και θέσεις για πτυχιούχους ΑΕΙ πχ. Όλοι αυτοί θα περάσουν από συνέντευξη και δοκιμαστική πρόσληψη. Ακόμα και οι πτυχιούχοι ΑΕΙ που δεν προορίζονται για απλές θέσεις τηλεφωνητών και πωλητών, θα δουλέψουν σαν τηλεφωνητές δηλ. σε άμεση επαφή με τους πελάτες για κάποιους μήνες και μετά θα προωθηθούν σε θέσεις αντίστοιχες με τα προσόντα τους.

Επειδή πλέον ο κάθε υπεύθυνος θα κρίνεται συνέχεια και θα χάνει θέσεις και επιδόματα είναι και προβλημά του να συναινέσει στη διατήρηση υπαλλήλων που δεν του κάνουν τη δουλειά.

Αλλάζει ριζικά πλέον ο τρόπος πρόσληψης (συνεντεύξεις, τέρμα οι φοιτητές), η εκπση που θα γίνεται με τα πρότυπα της Cosmote και η επικρατούσα λογική καλοί κακοί, κάνω δεν κάνω τη δουλειά, δε φεύγω ούτε με σφαίρες.

----------


## tsioy

Βασικά, αναφέρεσαι στη λειτουργία μίας υγιούς εταιρείας, όσον αφορά στην αξιολόγηση των ήδη υπάρχοντων υπαλλήλων της. Φοβάμαι, όμως, ότι η αρχική επιλογή δε θα είναι βασισμένη σε αντικειμενικά κριτήρια. Θυμάμαι κάποιες αντίστοιχες προκυρήξεις όσο ήμουν μέσα ως φοιτητής.

----------


## alexgk

Η δουλειά του φοιτητή υποτίθεται πως είναι οι σπουδές του. Βέβαια τα χρόνια είναι δύσκολα. Δύσκολα είναι όμως και για έναν με οικογένεια που είναι άνεργος και βλέπει να του τρώει τη θέση ένας φοιτητής που έχει ένα εισόδημα από την οικογένειά του. Στην Ελλάδα όμως ότι δηλώσεις είσαι. Δηλώνεις φοιτητής, υπάλληλος, άνεργος και γιατί όχι όταν συμπληρώσεις τα ένσημα και με επίδομα ανεργείας  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kalicatzaros

Τελικά ξέρει κανένας σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται η διαδικασία προσλήψεων; Κάτι άκουσα για ψυχολογικό τεστ. Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι περισσότερο έστω και αν δεν θέλει να το πει δημόσια, ας μου στείλει ένα πμ. Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## kalicatzaros

Καλησπέρα, να αναφέρω ότι από αύριο ξεκινάει το πρώτο στάδιο της αξιολόγησης των υποψηφίων με ένα γραπτό τεστ διάρκειας 1.5 ώρας.

----------


## marcus1

> Καλησπέρα, να αναφέρω ότι από αύριο ξεκινάει το πρώτο στάδιο της αξιολόγησης των υποψηφίων με ένα γραπτό τεστ διάρκειας 1.5 ώρας.


Πώς ειδοποιήθηκαν? Στην ιστοσελίδα δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα και μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να ειδοποίησαν 30.000 άτομα μέσω τηλεφώνου.

----------


## kalicatzaros

> Πώς ειδοποιήθηκαν? Στην ιστοσελίδα δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα και μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να ειδοποίησαν 30.000 άτομα μέσω τηλεφώνου.


Να ξεκινήσω καταρχήν λέγοντας ότι δεν είναι 30000 άτομα είναι 30000 αιτήσεις. Ένα άτομο μπορούσε να κάνει μέχρι και 8 αιτήσεις άρα σίγουρα μιλάμε για αρκετά λιγότερα άτομα. Προφανώς και δεν ενημερώθηκαν όλοι, έγινε πρώτα ένα αρχικό ξεκαθάρισμα και ενημερώθηκαν μόνο όσοι πληρούν τα προσόντα, άρα αρκετά λιγότεροι. Το πρώτο στάδιο του γραπτού τεστ όπως είπα και παραπάνω ξεκινάει αύριο.

----------


## kmpatra

Μιλάμε για φοιτητες ή για την προκήρυξη της oteplus τώρα?




> Καλησπέρα, να αναφέρω ότι από αύριο ξεκινάει το πρώτο στάδιο της αξιολόγησης των υποψηφίων με ένα γραπτό τεστ διάρκειας 1.5 ώρας.

----------


## kalicatzaros

> Μιλάμε για φοιτητες ή για την προκήρυξη της oteplus τώρα?


Αναφέρομαι στην προκήρυξη της oteplus, έτσι και αλλιώς μέσω αυτής ο ΟΤΕ θα σταματήσει να παίρνει φοιτητές και θα βασιστεί στα 6ωρα της oteplus

----------


## kmpatra

> Αναφέρομαι στην προκήρυξη της oteplus, έτσι και αλλιώς μέσω αυτής ο ΟΤΕ θα σταματήσει να παίρνει φοιτητές και θα βασιστεί στα 6ωρα της oteplus


εχω ακόμα ελπίδα να με ειδοποιήσουν ή να το θεωρήσω λήξαν?  :Razz:  είχα κάνει αίτηση εννοείται....

----------


## kalicatzaros

> εχω ακόμα ελπίδα να με ειδοποιήσουν ή να το θεωρήσω λήξαν?  είχα κάνει αίτηση εννοείται....


Εμένα με ενημέρωσαν σήμερα για να πάω Σάββατο.. Πιστεύω ότι μέχρι και αύριο θα ενημερώνουν κόσμο, ίσως και Σάββατο άρα να είσαι αισιόδοξος, τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο.

----------


## Hmmytheos

Θεσσαλονικη παντως δοθηκε η δυνατοτητα στους υπαλληλους με το προηγουμενο καθεστως των οποιων η συμβαση εληγε τελη Φεβρουαριου να ανανεωσουν για ακομη ενα μηνα. Ετσι λοιπον ολες οι συμβασεις πια τελειωνουν τελη Μαρτιου, οποτε και θα γινει η αλλαγη φρουρας με την OTEplus. 

Ξεκινησαν να καλουν και εδω τους υποψηφιους υπο το νεο καθεστως για να εξεταστουν στο τεστ αξιολογησης. 

Αν καποιος εχει εξεταστει ηδη ας μας πει δυο-τρια λογια για το υφος των ερωτησεων και ας παραθεσει κανα παραδειγμα...

----------


## marcus1

Γραπτοί διαγωνισμοί και δεκάδες χιλιάδες αιτήσεων για θέσεις τηλεφωνητών μερικής απασχόλησης. Τί κατάντια. Όχι για τους υποψηφιους φυσικά (κι εγώ ανάμεσά τους είμαι) - αλλά γι'αυτή την *ξεφτιλισμένη χώρα* που κατάφερε να κάνει τέτοιες δουλειές (είναι των 400 και, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, των 600 ευρώ) να αποτελούν "κελεπούρι" για την εξαθλιωμένη νεολαία της.

----------


## Zounds

ενα τεστ 25 λεπτο με ασκήσεις κατανόησης κειμένου και αριθμητικες. καθώς και ενα 10λεπτο τεστ αγγλικών 
με ένα κείμενο μια σελίδα και 6-7 ερωτήσεις κατανόησης καθώς και 10 προτάσεις με δυο κενά έκαστως τα οποία πρεπει να μέ ένα απο τα 4 ζεύγη λεξεων που σου δίνουν από κάτω για κάθε προταση.
όλα ειναι πολλαπών επίλογών.
ο χρόνος είναι πολύ λιγος.
ακολουθείτε μοντέλω τύπου Lower οπου εχεις φυλλα απαντήσεων και τα σημειώνεις με μολυβάκι. 
καλά κρασιά στημένο μου φάνηκε.

----------


## leopal

Μεχρι ποτε δεχονται αιτησεις παιδια;

Μπορω να δηλωσω ακομα συμμετοχη και αν ναι που;

----------


## kalicatzaros

> Μεχρι ποτε δεχονται αιτησεις παιδια;
> 
> Μπορω να δηλωσω ακομα συμμετοχη και αν ναι που;


Δεχόντουσαν αιτήσεις μόνο για 3 μέρες και συγκεκριμένα 6-9 Δεκεμβρίου. Τώρα βρίσκονται στην διαδικασία των τεστ και στην συνέχεια της συνέντευξης.

----------


## leopal

Σε ευχαριστω.

Η επομενη προθεσμια αιτησεων ποτε ειναι παλι σε ενα χρονο;

----------


## kalicatzaros

> Σε ευχαριστω.
> 
> Η επομενη προθεσμια αιτησεων ποτε ειναι παλι σε ενα χρονο;


Είναι μεγάλη η πρόσληψη και θα αργήσει λογικά αρκετό καιρό να βγει προκήρυξη από ότι ακούγεται πιθανόν και πάνω από 3 χρόνια..

----------


## marcus1

Tελείωσαν οριστικά οι προσλήψεις φοιτητών. Ανακοινώθηκαν τα αποτελέσματα των εργαζομένων που θα δουλεύουν μέσω oteplus στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα.

Για 6 ώρες στο ακουστικό καθημερινά, θα δίνουν κάπου 340-360 ευρώ το μήνα στους άνω των 25, και 290-310 ευρώ στους κάτω των 25. Η Ελλάδα του μνημονίου έχει πλέον ανατείλει.

----------


## silegav

> Για 6 ώρες στο ακουστικό καθημερινά, θα δίνουν κάπου 340-360 ευρώ το μήνα στους άνω των 25, και 290-310 ευρώ στους κάτω των 25. Η Ελλάδα του μνημονίου έχει πλέον ανατείλει.


Δε λες πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν κι αυτά και βγάζουν κάνα χαρτζιλίκι οι φοιτητές;

----------


## papdoux

εκεί που καταλήξαμε πληρώνει ολόκληρο μισθό για 6 ώρες.

----------


## tsioy

> Δε λες πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν υπήρχαν  κι αυτά και βγάζουν έβγαζαν κάνα χαρτζιλίκι οι φοιτητές;


Διόρθωσα διότι πλέον δεν αναφέρονται σε φοιτητές. Πάνε οι παλιές (καλές) εποχές.

----------


## silegav

ουπς....βασική διαφορά...τραγικό!

----------


## Hmmytheos

Τραγικό δεν λέτε τπτ... 

Μιλάμε για τη μεγαλύτερη εταιρεία Τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα, η οποία εν ονόματι της καλύτερης αξιολόγησης/απόδοσης του προσωπικού της και ουσιαστικά της μείωσης των λειτουργικών της εξόδων αυξάνει τις προσλήψεις υπαλλήλων που κάνουν πρακτική (δηλ. 150 ευρώ max από OTE και άλλα τόσα από ΟΑΕΔ ανά μήνα, για 6 μήνες για παιδια από ΤΕΙ, ΙΕΚ etc). Την ίδια στιγμή βάζει τέλος στο φοιτητικό καθεστώς που αποτελούσε κοινωνική πολιτική και κεκτημένο της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας και το αλλάζει σε OTEplus (aka μισθωτή σκλαβιά) αν και ο ΟΤΕ φτιάχτηκε με λεφτά του δημοσίου των γονέων - παππούδων μας.

Δυστυχώς παιδια με μεταπτυχιακά και διδακτορικά αναγκάζονται να κάνουν αιτήσεις για αυτές τις τραγικές πλέον θέσεις εργασίας... Κουράγιο σε όσους αναλάβουν.

Όποιος τρέφει ψευδαισθήσεις για το τι εστί πραγματικά απόδοση και άρτια εξυπηρέτηση(όχι τα στεγνά νούμερα των κλήσεων, που όλοι όσοι έχουν παρεμφερή εργασιακή εμπειρία ξέρουν πως μπορούν να επιτευχθούν) και κατά πόσο αυτή θα αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο με την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος και με τα "αδιάβλητα" κριτήρια επιλογής ας ρωτήσει κάποιον ήδη υπάλληλο μέσα στα Τηλεφωνικά κέντρα του ΟΤΕ και ας ρωτήσει και έναν νεοπροσληφθέντα για το τραγελαφικό Τέστ που έδωσε και την ακόμα πιο εξοργιστική συνέντευξη που του πήραν . Γιατί αυτά δημόσια δε λέγονται...

Οι απαιτήσεις που έχει κάποιος από την πολιτική που ακολουθεί ο ΟΤΕ διαφέρουν από αυτές που μπορεί να έχει για κάποια άλλη τυχάρπαστη ή και όχι ιδιωτική εταιρεία για πάρα πολύ συγκεκριμένους λόγους που μόνο ένας ανιστόρητος ή εγκάθετος μπορεί να αγνοήσει.

Πάρτε μια πρώτη ιδέα απο ένα άλλο forum
----> http://www.myprotia.gr/community/vie...start,380.html

----------


## treli@ris

Μηνιαια συμβαση με αξιολογηση στο τελος καθε μηνα. Για 4ωρο παιρνεις 250€ και για 6ωρο φτανεις 300€. Φοιτητες τελος. Ουαου!!

----------


## kalicatzaros

> Μηνιαια συμβαση με αξιολογηση στο τελος καθε μηνα. Για 4ωρο παιρνεις 250€ και για 6ωρο φτανεις 300€. Φοιτητες τελος. Ουαου!!


Τα 250 του 4ωρου είναι ΜΙΚΤΑ αντίστοιχα, για το 6ωρο είναι 380 ΜΙΚΤΑ. Τι να πεις..

----------


## nikosl

Ούτε τα εισητήρια δλδ για το πηγαινέλα. Ξεφτίλα απλά.

----------


## tsioy

Ας μην υπερβάλλουμε. Μία μηνιαία κάρτα απεριορίστων διαδρομών (και για το Μετρό) κοστίζει €45. Δε σας φτάνουν τα υπόλοιπα €200; :Crazy:

----------


## Hmmytheos

*Ανακοίνωση του Σωματείου των παιδιών απο την Πάτρα*:


"Σε λιγότερο από ένα μήνα μπαίνουν τίτλοι τέλους για μια ολόκληρη εποχή στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα εξυπηρέτησης του ΟΤΕ. Το πλάνο αναδιοργάνωσης της επιχείρησης περιλαμβάνει το πέταγμα στο δρόμο όλων των εργαζομένων-φοιτητών με συμβάσεις στον ΟΤΕ. Η ανανέωση των συμβάσεών μας μέχρι τέλος Μάρτη συμβάλει στη μεταχείρισή μας ως αναλώσιμο υλικό, ανθρώπινα σκουπίδια που εργάζονται μέχρι να απολυθούν βάσει του επιχειρησιακού πλάνου.

Οι σημερινοί ελαστικά εργαζόμενοι 4ωροι τηλεφωνητές θα αντικατασταθούν από ακόμα πιο αναλώσιμους, ελαστικούς και φθηνούς εργαζόμενους στην ΟΤΕplus, θυγατρική εταιρία του ίδιου του ΟΤΕ. Οι νεοπροσλαμβανόμενοι στην ΟΤΕplus καλούνται να εργαστούν κυριολεκτικά για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί λαμβάνοντας 190 ευρώ για 4ωρη απασχόληση (μια μείωση της τάξης του 50% σε σχέση με τα σημερινά δεδομένα), 380 ευρώ για 6ωρη και 510 ευρώ για 8ωρη.

Η πρόσληψη φυσικά δεν είναι το τέλος της οδύσσειας των νέων συναδέλφων, καθώς θα προσληφθούν για 1 μήνα κι έπειτα θα επαναξιολογηθούν για μια 4μηνη ανανέωση και μετά από αυτό άλλη μια ανανέωση μέχρι 31/12/2012, που τελειώνει και το έργο με πιθανή νέα προκήρυξη θέσεων. Επισφάλεια δίχως τέλος και διαρκής αξιολόγηση για ψίχουλα σε ένα ανθρωποφάγο περιβάλλον εσωτερικού ανταγωνισμού που οξύνεται. Οι διαρκείς πιέσεις στη δική μας εργασιακή καθημερινότητα για περισσότερη εντατικοποίηση είναι μια μικρή μονάχα εικόνα του μέλλοντος.

Χέρι - χέρι με τις απολύσεις συμβασιούχων πάει η σκληρή αξιολόγηση του μόνιμου προσωπικού του ΟΤΕ. Κανένας εργαζόμενος στον ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος για τη δουλειά του, παλιός ή νέος, συμβασιούχος ή μόνιμος. Ο αγώνας μας πρέπει να είναι κοινός ενάντια στη διάσπαση και τη συμφιλίωση που προωθούν οι χρεοκοπημένοι αρχισυνδικαλιστές της ΟΜΕ - ΟΤΕ.
Οι 35.000 αιτήσεις στην ΟΤΕplus για 750 θέσεις με άθλιες συνθήκες εργασίας δείχνουν την ανάγκη της νεολαίας ιδιαίτερα να βρει μια θέση εργασίας σε συνθήκες εκρηκτικής αύξησης της ανεργίας στους νέους στο 50%. Η εργασία στον ΟΤΕ δεν είναι προσωρινή, είναι η στιγμή της εργασίας μέσα σε μια κόλαση της καθολικής ανεργίας. Η επόμενη εργασία για τους περισσότερους θα είναι με τους ίδιους, αν όχι χειρότερους όρους. Δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτα με τους εργαζόμενους στην ΟΤΕplus. Απεναντίας, έχουμε να κερδίσουμε πολλά δίνοντας κοινούς αγώνες.

Οι αλλαγές στις εργασιακές σχέσεις στον ΟΤΕ, το μεγαλύτερο οργανισμό τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα και μια από τις μεγαλύτερες επιχειρήσεις στη χώρα, έχουν κεντρικό ρόλο στη διάλυση των εργασιακών σχέσεων σε κάθε επιχείρηση στα πρότυπα των μέτρων του Νέου Μνημονίου. Η «διάσωση της χώρας από την χρεοκοπία» απαιτεί την επιβολή μισθών πείνας, πενιχρών συντάξεων και περαιτέρω ελαστικοποίηση των εργασιακών σχέσεων, δηλαδή όλων των μέτρων της χρεοκοπίας στην πιο άγρια μορφή της. Η χρεοκοπία τους είναι εδώ κι απειλεί τις ζωές μας. Το μυστικό τους είναι να διαλύσουν τα πάντα κι αν τα καταφέρουν να τα ξαναχτίσουν από την αρχή με όσους από τους από κάτω καταφέρουν να επιβιώσουν και να δουλεύουν τότε με μισθούς πείνας.
Ας σωθούμε από τους σωτήρες μας! Ο αγώνας όλου του εργατικού και νεολαιίστικου κινήματος ενάντια σε όλα τα μέτρα χρεοκοπίας των ζωών μας, στην Τρόικα, την κυβέρνηση, το κράτος και τους καπιταλιστές είναι κοινός.

Δεν έχουμε τίποτα να χάσουμε παρά μόνο τις αλυσίδες μας! Αν σε μία εβδομάδα θέλουν να μας πετάξουν στο δρόμο, εμείς πρέπει να σταθούμε ενάντια σε όλους αυτούς που υπονομεύουν το μέλλον μας μέσω ενός διαρκούς κι ασυμφιλίωτου αγώνα με τη διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ και τη Deutsche Telekom. Πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε τη μάχη στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά ξέρουμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να νικήσουμε μόνοι μας. Το αδιέξοδο που βιώνουμε δε λύνεται στα όρια του ΟΤΕ της Πάτρας, αλλά ανοίγοντας δρόμους αλληλεγγύης και κοινού αγώνα με όλους τους συναδέλφους σε όλη την Ελλάδα, κάθε μαχόμενη δύναμη του εργατικού και νεολαιίστικου κινήματος και με όλη την κοινωνία.

*Απαιτούμε:*
· Μόνιμη και σταθερή δουλειά που να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες μας.
· Απαγόρευση των απολύσεων. Κανένας συνάδελφος να μην απολυθεί.
· Απορρόφηση όλου του προσωπικού από τον ΟΤΕ κάτω από ενιαίο εργασιακό καθεστώς και όχι από θυγατρικές με μισθούς πείνας και με αβέβαιο επαγγελματικό μέλλον.
Καλούμε όλους τους συναδέλφους σε 48ωρη απεργία την Δευτέρα 26 και την Τρίτη 27 Μαρτίου.

Όλοι μαζί μπορούμε να ανατρέψουμε τα μέτρα τους, τη λαομίσητη κυβέρνησή τους και το σαπισμένο τους σύστημα.
ΜΑΖΙΚΟΣ ΚΙ ΑΝΥΠΟΧΩΡΗΤΟΣ ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ..."

----------


## alexgk

Άκουσα σήμερα στην τηλεόραση για την Αυστραλία. Έβγαλε ανακοίνωση σχετικά με όσους παίρνουν κάρτα για να πάνε να φοιτήσουν. Τους επιτρέπεται να εργαστούν μέχρι 20 ώρες την εβδομάδα.

----------


## Crosswind

Δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι τα παράπονα. Ιδιωτικός δεν είναι πλέον ο ΟΤΕ?

----------


## manosdoc

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι τα παράπονα. Ιδιωτικός δεν είναι πλέον ο ΟΤΕ?


Όταν ήταν Δημόσιος ούρλιαζαν πάλι. Τον ξεπούλησαν για ένα δίφραγκο, οργανισμό που έφερνε κέρδος στο κράτος, και τώρα γκρινιάζουν που είναι ιδιωτικός.
Ελλάδα ανίκητη.

----------


## tolisscsd

> Όταν ήταν Δημόσιος ούρλιαζαν πάλι. Τον ξεπούλησαν για ένα δίφραγκο, οργανισμό που έφερνε κέρδος στο κράτος, και τώρα γκρινιάζουν που είναι ιδιωτικός.
> Ελλάδα ανίκητη.




Off Topic


		Μάλιστα... Μόνο που αν ήταν αυτή την στιγμή Δημόσιος, τότε η πιθανότητες χρεωκοπίας του θα ήταν μεγαλύτερες και από αυτές της Ελλάδας (εαν δεν είχε ήδη χρεωκοπήσει). Αυτή την στιγμή, το top management του ΟΤΕ έχει ως πρώτο στόχο τη διαχείριση/βιωσιμότητα του τεράστιου χρέους του, παρόλο που είναι σε φάση νοικοκυρέματος εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Αν το πάρτι στον ΟΤΕ συνεχιζόταν μέχρι σήμερα, τότε τα μαντάτα θα ήταν άσχημα για αυτόν.

Επίσης, το δίφραγκο ποιό ακριβώς είναι? Τα 28 ευρώ/μετοχή? Η πώληση του ΟΤΕ (τουλάχιστον το πρώτο πακέτο) ήταν μακράν η πιο πετυχημένη ιδιωτικοποίηση που έχει γίνει - άσχετα αν τα λεφτά έπεσαν στη μαύρη τρύπα του δημοσίου.
	


........Auto merged post: tolisscsd πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι τα παράπονα. Ιδιωτικός δεν είναι πλέον ο ΟΤΕ?


Γιατί αν είναι ιδιωτικός δεν δικαιούται κάποιος να παραπονεθεί? Άλλο και τούτο πάλι.... :Worthy:

----------


## Hmmytheos

Όταν θέτει κανείς ψευδό-διλλήματα πληρωμένου δημοσιογραφίσκου τύπου "θες δημόσιο έλεγχο των επιχειρήσεων έχοντας ένα δημόσιο σάπιο όπως το σημερινό ή θες έναν ιδιώτη?", τότε ότι και να απαντήσεις θα σαι χαμένος. Όταν σε βιάζουν δεν σε νοιάζει αν ο βιαστής είναι Έλληνας ή Γερμανός. 

Τα περί μεγάλου χρέους του ΟΤΕ και οργάνωσης του τώρα είναι πίπες συγκριτικά με το παρελθόν(βέβαια αυτό επαφίεται στην εντύπωση του καθενός για την οργάνωση και τη λειτουργία ενός υγιούς οργανισμού, μια άλλη μεγάλη κουβέντα), δεν πρόκειται βέβαια να ανοίξω πολιτική κουβέντα εδώ μέσα αλλά ας μην λέμε ότι μας κατέβει, καλό είναι να βλέπουμε τριγύρω, να ρωτάμε κανέναν που δουλεύει μέσα και να διαβάζουμε κανένα βιβλίο οικονομικής θεωρίας όχι μόνο τον φίλο μας τον Μίλτον. 

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει απεμπολήσει οποιαδήποτε ψήγματα κοινωνικής πολιτικής μπορεί να ασκούσε κάποτε (για χ, ψ λόγους) και επιδιώκει στεγνά το κέρδος με κάθε κόστος εξαθλιώνοντας τους εργαζομένους του, το μεγαλύτερο τους πλήθος τέλος πάντων γιατί υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικοί καρεκλοκένταυροι. Το κατά πόσον μια ιδιωτική επιχείρηση που ξεκίνησε όπως ξεκίνησε θα πρέπει να ενδιαφέρεται για τους εργαζομένους της και εν γένει για την κοινωνία και όχι μόνο για το κέρδος είναι ζήτημα προοπτικής/πολιτικής τοποθέτησης και βέβαια απέχει πολύ από την ερώτηση πως είναι μια υγιής δημόσια επιχείρηση/οργανισμός στο εξωτερικό ή ακόμα και θεωρητικά και εν τέλει πως το αντιλαμβάνεται ο Έλληνας, το οποίο θα αποτελούσε πιο ενδιαφέρον θέμα συζήτησης.

----------


## nikosl

Ti τις θέλουμε τις επιχειρήσεις? 1 δις το χρόνο για να δίνουμε χαρτζιλίκι 100€ σε κάθε Έλληνα τα βρίσκουμε και μόνοι μας.

----------


## Hmmytheos

FYI, για διαφορους λογους γυρω στα 40 ατομα στην ΤΥ, εδω πανω, ανανεωθηκαν για ακομα 1 μηνα (Απριλιο) με το καθεστως της 4ωρης φοιτητικης εργασιας...

----------


## kalicatzaros

> FYI, για διαφορους λογους γυρω στα 40 ατομα στην ΤΥ, εδω πανω, ανανεωθηκαν για ακομα 1 μηνα (Απριλιο) με το καθεστως της 4ωρης φοιτητικης εργασιας...


Είναι επειδή οι περισσότεροι μόλις άκουσαν για τον μισθό της oteplus έφυγαν και δεν έβγαιναν τα κουκιά. Από ότι έμαθα θα καλέσουν τους επόμενους τώρα και θα περάσουν και από συνέντευξη κάποιου που δεν είχαν περάσει.

----------


## Hmmytheos

Παρα τους μισθους Ουγκαντας και τη χαμαλοδουλεια οι αιτησεις ηταν τοσες πολλες που δεν νομιζω οτι τιθεται θεμα αριθμου υπαλληλων. Το πιθανοτερο(αν οχι σιγουρο) σεναριο απο αυτα που ειδα εγω τεσπα ειναι η ομαλοτερη μεταβαση απο το ενα καθεστως στο αλλο. 

Δηλ. ξαφνικα το τμημα της ΤΥ θα ειχε νεους, απειρους υπαλληλους που οι περισσοτεροι αν οχι ολοι δεν εχουν την παραμικρη εμπειρια σε κατι αντιστοιχο, οποτε ενας μεταβατικος μηνας θα βοηθησει για να μην εξαγριωθουν πληρως οι πελατες απο την ασχετοσυνη των νεων υπαλληλων...

----------


## Sovjohn

> Τα 250 του 4ωρου είναι ΜΙΚΤΑ αντίστοιχα, για το 6ωρο είναι 380 ΜΙΚΤΑ. Τι να πεις..


Impressive - Το 2002 έπαιρνα περισσότερα καθαρά για 4ωρο σε σχέση με τα 250 που αναφέρεις. Wonderful stuff - not

----------


## tolisscsd

> Είναι επειδή οι περισσότεροι μόλις άκουσαν για τον μισθό της oteplus έφυγαν και δεν έβγαιναν τα κουκιά. Από ότι έμαθα θα καλέσουν τους επόμενους τώρα και θα περάσουν και από συνέντευξη κάποιου που δεν είχαν περάσει.


Ισχύει ότι πολλοί από τους επιτυχόντες, μόλις έμαθαν για τον μισθό έφυγαν τρέχοντας. Είναι προφανές ότι η OTEPLUS ψάχνει για απελπισμένους που καίγονται για μερικά ευρώ.

----------


## Pan_1

Χαλια μαυρα.

----------

